# Danger's lab---keep out!!!



## dangerdave

In case you haven't been paying attention, I'm so new to winemaking that I don't even have any equipment, yet. That comes in tomorrow, along with my first kit. However, if I am going to make some wine from scratch, I'm going to need all the necessary additives (sold seperately---lol).

There seems to be a lot of different yeasts, and I have no clue about the differences. I need nutrients and energizers and clarifiers and two men with a duck, right? <scratch that last one>

_*Can someone offer me a comprehensive list of ingredients to stock my Lab*_, so when I'm ready, I can make some wine from scratch...once I learn how to make wine, that is. 

In this thread, I will also show how I am building my Lab out of half of my laundry room (with the wife's joyful cooperation). Since reading about a few trageties (Julie's especially), I have plans for a very sturdy six carboy table, attached to the wall, so that I can keep my batches in order, and prevent any painful losses. Those pictures of 40-odd gallons of wine on that basement floor just made me want to weep!

I have no good place in my house to make my wine except the basement (which will be great for storing the bottled product later as it stays bwt 65-70F all year round). To keep my carboys up to temp, I'm going to wall off some room downstairs (an 8'x16' space) and insulate so I can better control the temp inside my new Lab. My water heater will be closed up inside this new room, so as to help keep the space warm. I have a thermostatically controlled ceramic heater that should keep my Lab at the appropriate temp for fermenting...after I start my first batch.

After I start my Blackberry Merlot kit and get it going, I'm going to make some Skeeter Pee (my version will be called Yellow Rain). 

I can't wait to get started!

Dave


----------



## BobF

Go here:
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp

Scroll down to "Prelude" and read the entire site.

Check out the recipes for the scratch wines you're considering. The common additives will be obvious after a few.

NOTE: Before you follow one of Jack's recipes, it is common for people to find Jack's recipes make low flavor, high alcohol wines. It is often recommended that you use more fruit and less sugar.

Post here before you start a specific batch you're planning and folks will share their insights and opinions of the recipe you're considering.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I agree with Bob - more fruit less sugar - but post here before starting - folks here can help you tweak it.

Some items off the top of my head:

*Additives:*
K-Meta
Sorbate
Pectic
Yeast Nutrient & Energizer
Wine Tanin (if needed - depends on what you are making)
Fining Agent (I like Super Kleer)
Acid Blend or Tartaric Acid
Yeast

*Equipment:*
Acid Test Kit
Hydrometer
Primary Fermentor
Secondary Fermentor (Generally a carboy - I like to have an extra for racking)
Racking Tube
Siphon Tubing
Airlock
Carboy Brush
Paddle/Spoon for stirring
Corks
Bottles
Corker (hand or floor - but for the few extra bucks - floor corker is the way to go)
Carboy Cap
Fermentation Bag


I am sure there is more - but that is just some things i could ramble off the top of my head.


----------



## Wade E

PH meter
S02 tester
Those are bigger price items but youll need them soon.


----------



## robie

if you ever intend to make grape wine from scratch, here is a nice guide for choosing yeast:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf

It is good to start with a kit, as it will make you some good wine and help you get your "feet wet".

Have fun.


----------



## ibglowin

Bottle tree
Vinator
Some type of Auto Bottle Filler of sorts


----------



## Truebrew

testing jar and/or wine thief
auto-siphon


----------



## BobF

100 cases of new, empty bottles ...


----------



## dangerdave

I have an equiment kit coming tomorrow from George at FVW. That should give me most of what I need to get my first batch going (tomorrow night!). I want to make a batch of Skeeter Pee right after, so I'll need my own chems. Thanks, all, for helping out.

I am taking lots and lots of notes!


----------



## Daisy317

winemaker_3352 said:


> I agree with Bob - more fruit less sugar - but post here before starting - folks here can help you tweak it.
> 
> Some items off the top of my head:
> 
> *Additives:*
> K-Meta
> Sorbate
> Pectic
> Yeast Nutrient & Energizer
> Wine Tanin (if needed - depends on what you are making)
> Fining Agent (I like Super Kleer)
> Acid Blend or Tartaric Acid
> Yeast
> 
> *Equipment:*
> Acid Test Kit
> Hydrometer
> Primary Fermentor
> Secondary Fermentor (Generally a carboy - I like to have an extra for racking)
> Racking Tube
> Siphon Tubing
> Airlock
> Carboy Brush
> Paddle/Spoon for stirring
> Corks
> Bottles
> Corker (hand or floor - but for the few extra bucks - floor corker is the way to go)
> Carboy Cap
> Fermentation Bag
> 
> 
> I am sure there is more - but that is just some things i could ramble off the top of my head.



All this plus and auto siphon and a drill mounted carboy cleaner
oh and a cheap spray bottle for your k-meta for easy sanitizing!


----------



## tonyt

dangerdave said:


> I have an equiment kit coming tomorrow from George at FVW.



I hope you upgraded kit to floor corker.
Also I have applied stick on thermometers to each fermenter and carboy.
You will also want a spray bottle for sanitizer.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, noobie mistake. I did not upgrade to the floor corker. I'll be doing some by hand until I get tired of it, then the floor corker. Doh!

Made some wine last night...from humble beginnings...


----------



## dangerdave

I stopped by my local Olive Garden Restaurant and talked to the weekend manager---my new friend---Brian. He says they throw out their empty wine bottles. Said he would be happy to save them form me. Check back on Mondays for pick-up.

Blam! Free bottles forever!


----------



## tonyt

dangerdave said:


> I stopped by my local Olive Garden . . . Blam! Free bottles forever!



Poor Brian, you'll curse him after washing and delabeling cases and cases of bottles. Winemaking is such a slippery slope, you are well on your way.


----------



## dangerdave

tonyt said:


> Poor Brian, you'll curse him after washing and delabeling cases and cases of bottles. Winemaking is such a slippery slope, you are well on your way.



...downslope, that is! 

Delabelling and washing will give me something to do besides watch my wine ferment.


----------



## Daisy317

dangerdave said:


> ...downslope, that is!
> 
> Delabelling and washing will give me something to do besides watch my wine ferment.



You say that now because you haven't washed as many as many of us have...

I used to have the same complaint about needing bottles... now I have all the bottles I can shake a stick at... piling up and waiting to be cleaned in my basement... And they still don't match


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree Daisy. I have about 60 cases washed and ready to go. A local winery just called me last week asking if I needed any more. I had to turn him down.


----------



## tonyt

We are hilarious, I want bottles, cleaning bottles is fun, I only want this shape bottle, I only want bottles with easily removed labels, I have enough bottles, where in the H*ll am I going to store all these bottles, I wish I had enough money to buy wine to fill all these bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL you are right on Tony except for the part cleaning bottles is fun.


----------



## ibglowin

I second that one! I have 30 picked out for my next batch and they have been sitting there for 3 days now. Somehow I don't think they are going to clean themselves.....


----------



## Charlietuna

Run over to Athens to the Athens do it yourself shop & tell the guy what your doing. He'll sell you everything you need to start(very reasonable).

Plus give you lots of advice & may even let you taste some of his wine.

He told me once there are two kind of wine makers, the scientists & the artists. He laughs & calls me the scientist, which most on this site would fall under the scientist title I think. So, knowing he's the "artist" I usually come back to this site & do a little research on what he says - to put it into my scientist state of mind. But for starting out, he was great to talk to.

Brian


----------



## ibglowin

I don't know Dave that workspace does not look "dangerous" in the least! You need to mess it up a bit and pile some heavy full carboys on an old card table or something!


----------



## Repsolal

Don't forget a couple of extra large bottles of "winemakers patience"
you will need this for aging your wines.


----------



## dangerdave

Charlietuna said:


> Run over to Athens to the Athens do it yourself shop & tell the guy what your doing. He'll sell you everything you need to start(very reasonable).
> 
> Plus give you lots of advice & may even let you taste some of his wine.
> 
> He told me once there are two kind of wine makers, the scientists & the artists. He laughs & calls me the scientist, which most on this site would fall under the scientist title I think. So, knowing he's the "artist" I usually come back to this site & do a little research on what he says - to put it into my scientist state of mind. But for starting out, he was great to talk to.
> 
> Brian



Thanks, Brian. I'll have to go check him out. 

I ordered all the rest of my equipment and suppies from George at FVW. I even got a couple of more carboys for new batches. I can see that I am going to need more carboys. Well, jugs and carboys of various sizes.

I'm working on my patience, Alan.


----------



## dangerdave

Ever expanding...The Lab!


----------



## Wade E

Looking dangerous Dave!


----------



## Charlietuna

Did you take that picture today? Is that pee still not clear??? Come on man, hurry up, I want to taste that stuff!!! 

LOL. Brian


----------



## SpoiledRotten

dangerdave said:


> Ok, noobie mistake. I did not upgrade to the floor corker. I'll be doing some by hand until I get tired of it, then the floor corker. Doh!
> 
> Made some wine last night...from humble beginnings...



I've been using the hand corker since I started several months ago, but I have asked Santa to bring my a floor corker for Christmas.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

dangerdave said:


> I stopped by my local Olive Garden Restaurant and talked to the weekend manager---my new friend---Brian. He says they throw out their empty wine bottles. Said he would be happy to save them form me. Check back on Mondays for pick-up.
> 
> Blam! Free bottles forever!



If they use the same wine there that they do here, many of those wine bottles will be the larger pear shaped bottles. They make nice bottles for gift giving, but they sure won't fit into a wine rack.


----------



## robie

SpoiledRotten said:


> If they use the same wine there that they do here, many of those wine bottles will be the larger pear shaped bottles. They make nice bottles for gift giving, but they sure won't fit into a wine rack.



Yep, they are Burgandy bottles, which are a little larger in diameter.


----------



## dangerdave

SpoiledRotten said:


> If they use the same wine there that they do here, many of those wine bottles will be the larger pear shaped bottles. They make nice bottles for gift giving, but they sure won't fit into a wine rack.



Well, the boneheads at Olive Garden are yet to save me any bottles, inspite of several phone calls and personal visits. It's about time to buy some bottles...


----------



## dangerdave

Charlietuna said:


> Did you take that picture today? Is that pee still not clear??? Come on man, hurry up, I want to taste that stuff!!!
> 
> LOL. Brian



Patience, Brian!


----------



## Redtrk

dangerdave said:


> Well, the boneheads at Olive Garden are yet to save me any bottles, inspite of several phone calls and personal visits. It's about time to buy some bottles...



Don't feel bad. I have a daughter in law who is a manager at a Red Robin restaurant and has promised to save me bottles. I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

They do forget very easily. I've reminded one guy at a nearby Italian restaurant, and after the first haul of a couple of cases of bottles, I haven't seen any more. I guess it's more trouble to dump them in a box then to dump them in the trash can.


----------



## SarahRides

SpoiledRotten said:


> I've been using the hand corker since I started several months ago, but I have asked Santa to bring my a floor corker for Christmas.



I used a floor corker for the first time (after using the double lever for ten months), All I can say is that I wish I had gotten it ten months ago!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I've got a few special days coming up. 11 year anniversary this month, Birthday and Christmas in December. I can definitely see one in my very near future or I can get my wife to cork a batch and she'll probably order one the next day!


----------



## dangerdave

*Expanding*

The lab keeps expanding. My wife is leaving for a month in Arizona. I've got plans....Moohahahahahaha!






I'm about to expand...BIG TIME!

I need a better work space...


----------



## ibglowin

I predict that very soon all that white wall will be filled with full bottles of wine......


----------



## SarahRides

Looks organized already!!!! I'm jealous of all the shelves! But where are the carboys going?


----------



## jtstar

I only see four full carboys where are the rest


----------



## dangerdave

Sarah, the carboys will have their own table. The awesome shelving was there when we bought our home. That will save me a lot of work.

jtstar, I'm working on it. Weeping Willow Wines has one part-time and one full-time employee, both of whom work for wine.


----------



## dangerdave

*Under construction*

I have been very busy in the Lab over the past week. A testiment to my obsessive personality is that I spent a beautiful sunny day yesterday in my basement, working on the Lab.

First I pulled up some carpet and put down some cheap peal and stick tiles ($36 for four boxes at Ollie's---Good Stuff Cheap!). Easier to keep the floor clean.






As it turned out, the shelving against the walls is not very strong. The rear of the table required extra support. I will also have to beef them up for holding masses of finished wine as well.

I framed out the table with 4x4 legs and lots of support for the heavy carboys.









Three quarter inch hardwood plywood on top.













I think I'll add a layer of linoleum on top (for easy cleaning) and some wood trim around the top. But it is functioning as we post. My carboys have a new home!


----------



## ibglowin

Awesome job there Dave!


----------



## jtstar

Looks great Dave


----------



## robie

Wow! To have that much room and AL-L-L-L-L that storage space!
My whole work area is not as big as the sq feet of your table tops.
All my storage is in one of the basement bedrooms.
Terrific job.


----------



## xanxer82

A couple of hydrometers. You're going to break one as it's a sacrifice to the wine gods. A refractometer is nice to have as well.


----------



## Flem

You've come a long way, Dave. Looks great.


----------



## dangerdave

The tile got it's first workout tonight when a tube can lose during racking. Easy clean-up!


----------



## Dugger

Nice job, Dave. LOts of room to do everything.
I see you have your carboy handles between the two ribs; I would suggest moving them to below the bottom rib since it is a little stronger there and also if you need to use an orange carboy cap, the handle won't be in the way.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Can't wait to see what you come up with for bottled wine storage!


----------



## dangerdave

Dugger said:


> Nice job, Dave. LOts of room to do everything.
> I see you have your carboy handles between the two ribs; I would suggest moving them to below the bottom rib since it is a little stronger there and also if you need to use an orange carboy cap, the handle won't be in the way.



Thanks, Dugger. That's a good bit of advice.


----------



## ibglowin

Good catch! I actually had one slip off on me once that was it that spot. I came real close to losing a full carboy! :<


----------



## Sirs

Danger I wouldn't cover up that nice hardwood I'd put a good coat or 2 of shellac or good clear poly sealer on it and maybe just add a good edging on it.


----------



## dangerdave

I was thinking about that, too, Sirs. I was wondering about the fumes from the poly getting into the wine, though. I suppose I could move them elsewhere while it dries, but I don't know...


----------



## dangerdave

The height of production! Danger's Lab is busy this winter! 

Currrently bulk aging and/or clearing...we have the _Seven Brothers_...from left to right...Triple-Berry-Lemon (Skeeter Pee), Strawberry, Peach/Mango, Green Apple Riesling, Shiraz w/ Raisins, Concord/Elderberry, & Raspberry White Zinfandel. 






Now, I just need Seven Brides...


----------



## Runningwolf

Very Nice. Don't worry those boy's will find some blushing brides real soon and start reproducing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Good job Dave ! Iam jealous as I have a very small room to work in 

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## dangerdave

I'm running out of table space, Steve. I know, I shouldn't complain. My next project is going to be a Carboy Caddy that will roll under my table (there is just enough room) and hold 4-5 full carboys for bulk aging out of sight...& out of the minds of friends and family. The *Keep Out* sign has not worked yet! Do you think it could be broken?


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave I use those four wheel dollies from Harbor Freight. You can pick them up on sale for arounf 12-14 dollars. I just add a few boards or heavy plywood. I can put 3-4 carboys on each one.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Runningwolf said:


> Dave I use those four wheel dollies from Harbor Freight. You can pick them up on sale for arounf 12-14 dollars. I just add a few boards or heavy plywood. I can put 3-4 carboys on each one.



THAT, IS JUST WHAT I NEED FOR MY STORAGE AREA!!!!!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

Dave, you're going to need some space for all the L'uve Bella juice you're going to buy in March


----------



## dangerdave

Runningwolf said:


> Dave I use those four wheel dollies from Harbor Freight. You can pick them up on sale for arounf 12-14 dollars. I just add a few boards or heavy plywood. I can put 3-4 carboys on each one.



Thanks, Dan, but those are just a little too tall. My clearence in 32" from floor to bottom of table. A six gallon carboy with airlock runs about 28" tall. I need something that has smaller wheels, so it sits lower. Those would have helped immensely! If they had two inch casters instead of three... I think I'll need to design it with a recessed bottom so it will roll under the table. I think it's called a gondola dolly (?).

I've got ideas...


----------



## rendezvous

Dave Get some silicone carboy stoppers , that will gain you about 6 " clearance. 

Greg


----------



## dangerdave

Hey, rendezvous, thanks. Those would work great! Does anyone use them?


----------



## dangerdave

*Update!*



I haven't done a Lab update for a while. I know you're all just on the edge of your seats...

I've been busy in the Lab this winter. With the aid of two brew belts, I have been able to continue to crank out wine during the winter months. The Lab keeps a constant 61F-63F year round, so I use the belts to keep the fermenters up to temp.

Let's review, since I have extra time this morning... I've worked up from a single bucket on an old coffee table in August. 






I added a stout table to hold my carboys...





...and built cubbies into some of my shelves to hold my batches of wine.





I could stand a little better organization (I'm working on that), but it's a great place to make wine!





On the Lab table (above) now sits: 6 gal of Shiraz with Raisins (aging), 6 gal of Concord/Elderberry (aging), 6.5 gal of Raspberry White Zin (clearing), 6 gal of Green Apple Riesling (clearing), 6 gal of Blackberry Merlot (clearing), and 5 gallons of Strawberry (aging). These carboys are using my new vented silicone carboy stoppers. They appear to work as advertized.

The Peach Mango ("Heidi's Uberraschung") was bottled yesterday. Johnna says it looks like "liquid sunshine". This was the first fruit wine I made (except for Skeeter Pee) on my own---as opposed to a kit. I am very proud!





The peach turned out so good, I have used the same recipe for the Strawberry and the wine currently in the fermenter---Tropical Fruit Wine.

Now that I have my new stoppers (to reduce the total height of my carboys) I'll be getting busy on my design for a cart to hide the aging wines under my table.

There! You've all been updated. Don't you feel better?!


----------



## Sammyk

Dave what recipe did you use for the peach?


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Dave, great production and storage area you have there. I love it!


----------



## ffemt128

I'm so jealous. I have a 109 year old house with sandstone foundation. I would love to have an area like this.


----------



## SarahRides

It does look beautiful! I love all the shelves and storage. It looks like it's really coming along.


----------



## rodo

Lookin good


----------



## Flame145

dangerdave said:


> I'm running out of table space, Steve. I know, I shouldn't complain. My next project is going to be a Carboy Caddy that will roll under my table (there is just enough room) and hold 4-5 full carboys for bulk aging out of sight...& out of the minds of friends and family. The *Keep Out* sign has not worked yet! Do you think it could be broken?



Just a thought if your feeling ambitous. Tear down Shelving Put down cheap home depot kitchen base cabinets, put cheap formica top on that. Then adjustable shelving. You can use a track system and screw them directly into studs, and make your shelfs up to 24 " wide. The possibilities are endless


----------



## dangerdave

Sammyk said:


> Dave what recipe did you use for the peach?


 
Sorry I missed your post, Sammy. I have been on vacation, and away from home, for a few weeks. My wines just get better while I'm gone!

I used the recipe on the label of the Vintners Harvest Peach wine base. It worked well for both my peach and strawberry. If you would like me to post the entire recipe, I will do so gladly. Let me know.


----------



## dangerdave

*Peach mango wine*

Per Sammy's request, I am posting my Peach Mango Wine recipe ("Heidi's Uberraschung"), and the data from my wine log...enjoy!






I started with a six gallon peach wine recipe.

Nov 17, 2011: To the 7 gallon primary fermenter, I added the following:
192 oz of peaches in peach juice (two 96 oz cans): fruit placed in fine mesh bag; juice added to primary
11 lbs of white table sugar
3 tsp acid blend
4 tsp yeast nutrient
3 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp wine tanin
6 liquid tsp of Solution of Bisulfite (5 tsp sodium or potassium bisulphite in 1 cup water) or 6 crushed Campden tablets
SG=1.090 @ 80F
Let ingredients sit undisturbed for 24 hours.

Nov 18, 2011: Sprinkled packet of Bourgovin RC-212 (Austrian) yeast on top.
Nov 19, 2011: SG=1.075 @ 80F Active fermentation noted
Nov 22, 2011: SG=1.040 @ 78F Racked to secondary 5 gallon carboy
Dec 1, 2011: SG=1.010 @ 78F Treated with Sparkolloid (1 tbsp boiled in 1 cup water)
Dec 16, 2011: Clearing nicely. Racked off sediment. Tasted: slightly sweet but lacking desired depth of fruit flavors. Added 1 oz natural peach flavor and one ounce natural mango extract.
Feb 7, 2012: Racked off fine sediment.
March 3, 2012: Added 2 tsp potassium sorbate
March 4, 2012: Bottled 25 @ 750ml. Tasted. Very earthy fruit flavor.

Heidi loves it! Success!  If I could change anything, I would cut the fruit flavorings in half (0.5 oz of each).


----------



## dangerdave

*The big experiment*

With promptings from Lon (our Skeeter Pee Master), I decided to go *BIG!* on my next batch of Triple Berry. So, I went to the store and got me one 32 gallon professional grade trash can, a bunch of fruit, and a ton of sugar.

I took my *6 gallon Triple Berry Skeeter Pee recipe and tripled everything.

Mar 17, 2012: Added to primary:
60 cups of sugar (for a starting SG of 1.080)
4 bottles of "Real Lemon Juice" @ 48 oz each
18 lbs of triple berry blend (raspberry/blueberry/blackberry) placed in three mesh bags
3 tsp wine tanin
10 tsp yeast nutrient
4 tsp yeast energizer
3 tsp pectic enzyme
Water to 18 gllons (actually added about 16 gallons)
Stirred vigorously; let sit overnight
March 18, 2012: made starter with 3 packets of EC-1118 yeast and stirred into must.
March 20, 2012: Stirring and squeezing each day. SG=1.060 @ 72F

We'll see how this goes, as I make a last desparate attempt to outpace the drinkers!


----------



## hobbyiswine

Love it! My 6 gallon batches of pee are history too. Might need to step up to the BIG time and invest in a brute can too! We really like the lemon pee back sweetened with concentrate cans of juice. Danger, do you backsweeten the triple berry with sugar or juice? Guess it would depend on personal taste. Just curious since I need to cook up another batch. My wife is even telling me to go get another carboy!!!


----------



## jswordy

*MMMMM!* Sounds (and looks) delicious! 

(Cut-Paste.) 

It's in my wine recipes file now. Thank you and Sammy too! 




dangerdave said:


> Per Sammy's request, I am posting my Peach Mango Wine recipe ("Heidi's Uberraschung"), and the data from my wine log...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with a six gallon peach wine recipe.
> 
> Nov 17, 2011: To the 7 gallon primary fermenter, I added the following:
> 192 oz of peaches in peach juice (two 96 oz cans): fruit placed in fine mesh bag; juice added to primary
> 11 lbs of white table sugar
> 3 tsp acid blend
> 4 tsp yeast nutrient
> 3 tsp pectic enzyme
> 1 tsp wine tanin
> 6 liquid tsp of Solution of Bisulfite (5 tsp sodium or potassium bisulphite in 1 cup water) or 6 crushed Campden tablets
> SG=1.090 @ 80F
> Let ingredients sit undisturbed for 24 hours.
> 
> Nov 18, 2011: Sprinkled packet of Bourgovin RC-212 (Austrian) yeast on top.
> Nov 19, 2011: SG=1.075 @ 80F Active fermentation noted
> Nov 22, 2011: SG=1.040 @ 78F Racked to secondary 5 gallon carboy
> Dec 1, 2011: SG=1.010 @ 78F Treated with Sparkolloid (1 tbsp boiled in 1 cup water)
> Dec 16, 2011: Clearing nicely. Racked off sediment. Tasted: slightly sweet but lacking desired depth of fruit flavors. Added 1 oz natural peach flavor and one ounce natural mango extract.
> Feb 7, 2012: Racked off fine sediment.
> March 3, 2012: Added 2 tsp potassium sorbate
> March 4, 2012: Bottled 25 @ 750ml. Tasted. Very earthy fruit flavor.
> 
> Heidi loves it! Success!  If I could change anything, I would cut the fruit flavorings in half (0.5 oz of each).


----------



## dangerdave

hobbyiswine said:


> Love it! My 6 gallon batches of pee are history too. Might need to step up to the BIG time and invest in a brute can too! We really like the lemon pee back sweetened with concentrate cans of juice. Danger, do you backsweeten the triple berry with sugar or juice? Guess it would depend on personal taste. Just curious since I need to cook up another batch. My wife is even telling me to go get another carboy!!!


 
I backsweeten the skeeter pee with sugar---5-6 cups per 6 gallon batch---bepending on my taste at the time. The fruit in the primary gives this wine (triple berry) a very nice full berry flavor. I love it!


----------



## dangerdave

*Bottling Day*

I had another whirl-wind bottling day in Danger's Lab, yesterday. I bottled a nice Green Apple Riesling (Dang! I need a label for this!) and my Vin de Fraise (strawberry wine). Th Rielsing is crisp and light, and the Fraise is freakin' jet fuel! Considering the starwberry started with a SG of 1.110, you can imagine. My step-daughter Jessi (who I made it for) loves it---she's 22 years old. I think it's best served in a shot glass! 

Here's the carboy of strawberry jet fuel...





And the bottled versions of both, along with my best winemaking friend---my _allinonewinepump_!!! <sorry, honey!>





Labels pending...


----------



## dangerdave

The triple batch of triple berry lemon (Skeeter Pee) went as planned. I ended up with three five gallon batches in their respective carboys. Phew! Now I won't have to make any of _that_ for a while, so I can concentrate on my better wines. Here's the racking from the tub to the carboy. Easy as can be with my (you guessed it!) _allinonewinepump_!






Now, all my fermenters are empty! I hate that!!!


----------



## dangerdave

*EASY PEESY (SKEETER PEE)*

*Ingredients: For a six gallon batch:* 

Step 1: To a cleaned and sanitized seven gallon primary, add---in this order:
2 bottles (48 oz) 100% Lemon Juice (ReaLemon in the green bottle): _if you want to recude the acid level use one bottle._
Water to about five gallons
20 cups of white granulated sugar (looking for a SG btw 1.085-1.09): _use less sugar for lower final ABV. Stir sugar until _completely_ desolved._
1 tsp. tannin (stir)
4 tsp. yeast nutrient (stir)
2 tsp. yeast energizer (stir)
3 tsp. pectic enzyme (stir)
6 lbs. of Triple Berry Blend (raspberry/blackberry/blueberry--a_vailable in most grocery store freezer sections_), frozen then thawed, in a nylon fine mesh bag (tied shut), placed in primary: _Give the bag a couple of squeezes to work in pectic enzyme.__ May also toss fruit directly into primary, but this makes for a "messier" fermentation and subsequently will require more clearing time and racking._
Top water to six gallons
Cover primary
Place brew belt: _Keep temp in 70F-80F range._
Let sit undisturbed for 12-24 hours...

Step 2: To the primary fermenter, add:
1 packet of EC-1118 Yeast (starter, per yeast directions): _Sprinkle yeast into one cup of warm water (100F), let sit for 15 minutes (no longer), stir and add to primary. Other yeast strains may also work well._
Stir Primary Vigorously!

Step 3: Each day, do the following, in this order:
Check temp
Check specific gravity
Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove friut pack: _Temporarily place in sanitized bucket._
Stir primary vigorously: _To introduce oxygen into must._
Replace fruit pack
Cover primary

Step 4: When specific gravity (SG) reaches <1.000, do the following:
Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove friut pack: _Discard fruit._
Rack to cleaned and sanitized six gallon carboy
Degas very thoroughly: _I cannot emphasize this enough!_
Add 1 tsp. Potassium Metabisulfite (stir)
Add 3 tsp. Potassium Sorbate (stir)
Add Sparkolloid* (or other cleaing agent): *_1 tbs in one cup of water simmered for about 30 minutes. Add hot mixture to carboy._
Allow to clear undistrubed for no less than 1 week

Step 4: When wine is clear:
Carefully rack off of lees into cleaned & sanitized six gallon carboy
Add 4-5 cups of white granulated sugar (stir until sugar is completely disolved): _Add more or less sugar to taste. Remember! The sugars will blend with the berry flavors over time, and the sweetness will come forward. Do not over-sweeten!_
Allow wine to clear free of all sediment: _This may or may not require more racking over the next few weeks._

Step 5: When wine is completely clear:
Bottle in clear bottles
Note: _Never bottle cloudy wine! NEVER!_

Wine is drinkable right way, but may benefit from up to a year of aging.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thinking I'd like to try the Easy Peesy. I have a few questions though. Step 1 calls for yeast energizer and step 2 calls for yeast starter. Is there a difference? I was thinking Go-Ferm. Where can I buy Sparkolloid?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Deezil

Yeast energizer & yeast nutrient are additives - chemical compounds you add to the wine to provide nutrients..

A yeast starter is a series of steps that replaces sprinkling the yeast on top of your must & waiting for fermentation to start.. I start mine in empty 2-liter bottles..

Add some warm water, add the yeast - give it 15 minutes to activate/get lively.. Then stir/swirl the yeast into the water. 
I, then add about a pint of the must from my batch, and every 2-3 hours afterwards, i add another pint of the must - this adds a sugar source to the yeast, in steps as its dilluted by the water in the container (moreso at first, becoming negligible by the time its full). 

You're basically baby'ing the yeast along until they're big-enough to handle the whole batch. Then "pitch the yeast starter" into the must itself - and off you roll. For me, it all takes about 12 hours.. But theres a sense of security in the fact that i know fermentation has started - i dont have to wonder. Usually go to sleep after pitching the starter, then by the time i wake up the fermentation has a nice cap on it ready to be pushed down.


----------



## dangerdave

Boatboy24 said:


> Thinking I'd like to try the Easy Peesy. I have a few questions though. Step 1 calls for yeast energizer and step 2 calls for yeast starter. Is there a difference? I was thinking Go-Ferm. Where can I buy Sparkolloid?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jim


 
Manley covered it pretty well, Jim. Sparkolloid is the clearing agent I use. You can use another if you have one on hand. Otherwise, you can get some at your local HBS store or order a bag on the net. Depending on your production rate, a one pound bag may last for years.


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> Manley covered it pretty well, Jim. Sparkolloid is the clearing agent I use. You can use another if you have one on hand. Otherwise, you can get some at your local HBS store or order a bag on the net. Depending on your production rate, a one pound bag may last for years.


 
...or you can use time as your clearing agent...  ... available on your calendar for free...


----------



## dangerdave

Of course, Jim. Didn't mean to leave out Father Time.

Yesterday, I got started on my carboy cart. I was going to build a frame to surround them, but once I got the base put together, I realized it did not need to be any more sophisticated. This will eventually hold six of my "aging" carboys of wine, out of the way, under my table. 3/4 " plywood and heavy casters will do a great job of bearing the weight. The materials (minus the casters and handles) were left over from building the table.


----------



## jswordy

That looks great! I have to build a "furniture" version of something like that to put in a spare room I want to convert for carboy storage. Yours gives me ideas.


----------



## Flem

Great idea, Dave. It looks nice and sturdy.


----------



## dangerdave

*Tbl*

Here is the triple batch of TBL (Triple Berry Lemon Skeeter Pee) I started last month. This is the 15 gallons I made in my 32 gallon can. Yesterday was sweetening day. :>

This is before the first racking (from the carboy). By using the mesh fruit bags in the primary, I have reduced the lees. You can see (sort of) the white layer at the bottom of the carboy...






After carefully racking off the lees, I get nice clear wine...






After stirring in four cups of sugar (my taste!), the wine is still very clear. This is day 20 on this batch. I love Sparkolloid!!! It will sit for at least another week (maybe two) then bottle.






BAM! Seventy-five bottles of Triple Berry love! I'm set for summer!...mostly...


----------



## Boatboy24

That looks awesome. Pitched the yeast in mine yesterday morning and can't wait to try it.

I notice you have a lot of headspace in the carboy. Is that an issue with SP, or do you transfer into something smaller after adding the Sparkolloid?


----------



## dangerdave

I had the wine in three five gallon carboys, filled to the top. I racked to the six gallon carboy to add sugar and stir it in. I then racked back to the cleaned five gallon carboy and topped off with existing wine. Sorry, I should have thought soemone would ask about that. I always keep my batches topped up.


----------



## Rocky

Dave, I really like your carboy cart. Is the 3/4" bottom dadoed into the 2 by's or face attached on the bottom? Glued and screwed? Good call to make it 2 x 3 for holding carboys. Much more stable.


----------



## dangerdave

The bottom is screwed directly to the 2x4 frame. No dadoes. I added the divider down the middle with simple triangle 2x4 supports, glued in place, to keep the carboys separated. If it would help, I'll get a better picture for you tomorrow, when I get home. It's a very simple design.


----------



## dangerdave

Well, it looks like I'm going to be making _another_ 15 gallon batch of the triple berry lemon (has been renamed to *Dragon Blood*---by my best friend). The masses love it, and it's also the Winemaker's choice.

I also have several cheap wine kits coming. Thanks goodness my lovely wife does not require expensive wine! She really likes the low-end sweet wines ("Mists"). That leaves me to concentrate on other wines. I can crank out gallons of Dragon Blood and the three kits I have coming and have prenty of cheap chuggable vino for my unsophisticated friends by the end of next month, just in time for our annual 4th of July celebration. This will be the first year for this gathering with me making wine. I'm sure it will be a hoot.
 
Keeps your eyes peeled! Soon, I'm going to be bottling my two reds: Concord-Elderberry and the Shiraz with Raisins. The tasting has been delightful. These are going to be epic (for me) wines. I think I am going to go ahead and bottle them up, so I can at least have a tasting in July (with the more sophisticated bunch), and get some feedback.
 
Next, I think I might put in a couple of high-end kits so they will be on schedule for next year.

Hey! Did I just say that? Wow! I am getting more patient with this hooby! I actually have several carboys with six month old wine still in them!


----------



## dangerdave

Last week, I bottled my Frog Prince Shiraz (with raisins) and the Way Out West Concord/Elderberry. Here they are before the famous Willow...






Today, I bottled the beautiful Blue Macaw Sweet Tropical Port. It's the color of golden mead!











I'm out of the lab until next week. Enjoy!


----------



## jswordy

Very nice looking wine, bottles and labels. Nice work with the light in the port photo. It all looks great!


----------



## Deezil

That tropical port is gorgeous!

Is that wax on the top of the bottles by the Willow tree?


----------



## jtstar

Hey Danger 
Next time your in Concord let me know that is where I Live and I didn't see you there and I also make elderberry wine. Great looking wine you have there




dangerdave said:


> Last week, I bottled my Frog Prince Shiraz (with raisins) and the Way Out West Concord/Elderberry. Here they are before the famous Willow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I bottled the beautiful Blue Macaw Sweet Tropical Port. It's the color of golden mead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of the lab until next week. Enjoy!


----------



## dangerdave

jtstar said:


> Hey Danger
> Next time your in Concord let me know that is where I Live and I didn't see you there and I also make elderberry wine. Great looking wine you have there


 
 I used concord grapes (as an f-pack in the elderberry wine), grown in Ohio by a friend of mine. I've never been to Concord, Nebraska...


----------



## dangerdave

Deezil said:


> That tropical port is gorgeous!
> 
> Is that wax on the top of the bottles by the Willow tree?


 
No, I did not wax the bottle tops, Deezil.


----------



## Sammyk

Dave is that your peach mango? Or is that a kit? It looks great!


----------



## Deezil

dangerdave said:


> No, I did not wax the bottle tops, Deezil.



Oh, its the sun.. The bottles are blue 

I thought they were the usual dark green bottles covered with a blue wax


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Nice work Dave !
I really like your carboy cart,
I am going to have to make some time and make a batch of that triple berry soon !!


----------



## twistedvine

nice.................


----------



## dangerdave

Sammyk said:


> Dave is that your peach mango? Or is that a kit? It looks great!


 
Hey, Sammy! That's the tropical fruit wine (like you made) that we were discussing. It's is made with the peach, mango, pineapple, and strawberry mix I got from WalMart. As "problematic" as it was to make, it turned out awesome!


----------



## dangerdave

*Clearing Agents*



Welcome back to Danger's Lab! I'm your host, DangerDave---

My next project is going to be a side-by-side comparison of the use(s) of bentonite and sparkolloid. I have used sparkolloid exclusively for my signiture wine---Dragon Blood. The lees left by this additive are very light and fluffy, even on the second or third racking. I have to be very, very careful when racking to make sure I do not pick up any of this white fuzzy-looking stuff with my pump. I usually do well, but occasionally, I'll bump my racking cane or something, and have to let the carboy sit and settle out for a few more day (or weeks).

I once heard someone say here that they used bentonite in the primary and treated later with something else (it may have been sparkolloid). So, I currently have a batch of Dragon Blood in the primary, almost dry, wherein I added bentonite per the package directions. After it's dry and degassed, I will add sparkolloid and see if the bentonite helps to "capture" the fluffy sparolloid and create a more solid layer of lees during clearing. I will provide pictures here as it clears, so we can compare to the use of sparkolloid alone.  As soon as this batch hits the carboy, I will begin two more batches of Dragon Blood, and use the sparkolloid alone (or in just one of them).

We will see who clears the quickest, and examine the resulting lees. Stay tuned!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

That is a great side-by-side comparison 

Thanks Dave !


----------



## keena

Dave, your setup is wonderful, all I have is a tiny room and one table so far. I just started making wine and I have not finished one batch of wine yet but I still find myself saving your recipes and debating on starting them in the next couple days, lol


----------



## dangerdave

Keena, I hope this is the beginning of a long winemaking career for you! Keep us posted on how your first batch turns out. And I am always trying to tweek my recipes. Let me know if you come up with anything.


----------



## Sammyk

Dave it finally cleared and the last time I checked the bad smell was replaced with a nice fruit flavor but still a jet fuel taste. It is now under the house in the crawl space aging. I can not believe how much lees it threw......


----------



## tonyandkory

Bentonite in the primary and K.C. - Super-Kleer to fine. that is how I always go. always works great.

The Bentonite traps the particles and makes a sludge at the bottom ... you still have to be careful but just bumping a carboy wont stir up sediment.


----------



## btom2004

Thanks for this wonderful thread full of great ideas and recipes. I see that backsweetening with cane sugar is best. I just purchased a wine conditioner, that I will not be using; as it has a bad after taste in the mouth and I think it will do the same to the wine.


----------



## JSPL

Ditto brom2004. As a newbie I appreciate this thread. I want to learn as much as I can before making the plunge. You have some great ideas, Dave, and a great looking lab. I'll be bookmarking, and returning to this thread often.


----------



## skor

Thanks danger im making first first ever batch of wine ever skeeter pee and i followed your guide, racked it off last monday and its pretty dang clear right now thanks for the help


----------



## dangerdave

skor said:


> Thanks danger im making first first ever batch of wine ever skeeter pee and i followed your guide, racked it off last monday and its pretty dang clear right now thanks for the help


 
Thanks, skor! That's what the little "thumbs up" like buuton is for at the bottom of the posts. 

If you like it, like it! (click on the thumb)


----------



## dangerdave

Follow my study on bentonite and sparkolloid here: CLEARING THINGS UP by dangerdave


----------



## dangerdave

It's been another busy week in the Lab! I've bottled some raspberry merlot, littLEMONkey, Dragon Blood, and green apple riesling. Here's some pics...















The littLEMONkey is remarkably good! It has a bold lemon flavor with just the right level of sweetness and acidity. Over ice, it's like a fresh glass of lemonade! I hope I can reproduce it!


----------



## skor

First batch of skeeter pee is a success


----------



## dangerdave

skor said:


> First batch of skeeter pee is a success


 
Excellent! Do you have any pics?


----------



## skor

no pics but its pretty much clear no yellow tint to it is it suppose to be like that?


----------



## dangerdave

I added some lemon zest (12 zested lemons in 10 oz of Everclear) to mine at fining. The zest liqueur was very yellow and lemony, and gave my littlemoney lemon wine a lot of extra color and flavor. Since this was my first batch of original lemon, I'm affraid I can't help much.

How does it taste? Are you going to leave it lemon, or flavor it with something?


----------



## skor

its good this one were just gonna leave, maybe on the next one we will flavor it i think we might try your dragon blood or some berry version


----------



## loumik

dangerdave said:


> *EASY PEESY (SKEETER PEE)*
> 
> *Ingredients: For a six gallon batch:*
> 
> Step 1: To a cleaned and sanitized seven gallon primary, add---in this order:
> 2 bottles (48 oz) 100% Lemon Juice (ReaLemon in the green bottle): _if you want to recude the acid level use one bottle._
> Water to about five gallons
> 20 cups of white granulated sugar (looking for a SG btw 1.085-1.09): _use less sugar for lower final ABV. Stir sugar until _completely_ desolved._
> 1 tsp. tannin (stir)
> 4 tsp. yeast nutrient (stir)
> 2 tsp. yeast energizer (stir)
> 3 tsp. pectic enzyme (stir)
> 6 lbs. of Triple Berry Blend (raspberry/blackberry/blueberry--a_vailable in most grocery store freezer sections_), frozen then thawed, in a nylon fine mesh bag (tied shut), placed in primary: _Give the bag a couple of squeezes to work in pectic enzyme.__ May also toss fruit directly into primary, but this makes for a "messier" fermentation and subsequently will require more clearing time and racking._
> Top water to six gallons
> Cover primary
> Place brew belt: _Keep temp in 70F-80F range._
> Let sit undisturbed for 12-24 hours...
> 
> Step 2: To the primary fermenter, add:
> 1 packet of EC-1118 Yeast (starter, per yeast directions): _Sprinkle yeast into one cup of warm water (100F), let sit for 15 minutes (no longer), stir and add to primary. Other yeast strains may also work well._
> Stir Primary Vigorously!
> 
> Step 3: Each day, do the following, in this order:
> Check temp
> Check specific gravity
> Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove friut pack: _Temporarily place in sanitized bucket._
> Stir primary vigorously: _To introduce oxygen into must._
> Replace fruit pack
> Cover primary
> 
> Step 4: When specific gravity (SG) reaches <1.000, do the following:
> Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove friut pack: _Discard fruit._
> Rack to cleaned and sanitized six gallon carboy
> Degas very thoroughly: _I cannot emphasize this enough!_
> Add 1 tsp. Potassium Metabisulfite (stir)
> Add 3 tsp. Potassium Sorbate (stir)
> Add Sparkolloid* (or other cleaing agent): *_1 tbs in one cup of water simmered for about 30 minutes. Add hot mixture to carboy._
> Allow to clear undistrubed for no less than 1 week
> 
> Step 4: When wine is clear:
> Carefully rack off of lees into cleaned & sanitized six gallon carboy
> Add 4-5 cups of white granulated sugar (stir until sugar is completely disolved): _Add more or less sugar to taste. Remember! The sugars will blend with the berry flavors over time, and the sweetness will come forward. Do not over-sweeten!_
> Allow wine to clear free of all sediment: _This may or may not require more racking over the next few weeks._
> 
> Step 5: When wine is completely clear:
> Bottle in clear bottles
> Note: _Never bottle cloudy wine! NEVER!_
> 
> Wine is drinkable right way, but may benefit from up to a year of aging.


 
Dave,
In step 4 you have noted that you added 1 tsp. of k-meta. Isn't that quite a lot for a 6 gal. recipe? Most recipes I have seen call for 1/4 tsp. in 5 - 6 gals. of wine. Is this a typo or am I wrong?
I'm enjoying your thread. Keep up the good work.

LOUMIK


----------



## dangerdave

loumik said:


> Dave,
> In step 4 you have noted that you added 1 tsp. of k-meta. Isn't that quite a lot for a 6 gal. recipe? Most recipes I have seen call for 1/4 tsp. in 5 - 6 gals. of wine. Is this a typo or am I wrong?
> I'm enjoying your thread. Keep up the good work.


 

Excellent question! You can read up on the use of K-meta here: http://www.bcawa.ca/winemaking/so2use.htm

Jack Keller has a couple of good charts and info on additives here: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/measures.asp

Basically, the main purpose I use that much initially is to prevent bacterial contamination and inhibit oxidization. About half of what I add gets bound up right away in the O2 battle, and it also makes the sorbate work better. If you feel that is too much, by all means use less. It's your wine!

Using sulphite according to the pH of the wine is really the ideal way to go. If one does not have a pH meter (it's on my wish list), then it is better to err on the high side than the low. If I am aging my wine, I will add the 1/4 tsp every three months.

In home winemaking, we never come close to the amounts used by the commercial wine makers.


----------



## dangerdave

I've been way too busy (taking care of my lovely wife and installing/recovering my new pool table), so I had to let the wines sit. I've got five of six carboys ready to finish/bottle, but they do look nice just sitting there...






And the Lab needs cleaned and reorganized...





Not that one! This one...


----------



## Dianna

Dave,

I am very new to all of this and have my first batch of Triple Berry Skeeter pee clearing currently. Looking forward to taste testing for backsweetening purposes. 
Here is a pretty lame question for you. What are you using for bags to put your fruit in? I bought cheesecloth thinking I could tie it up with the fruit in it. Not a chance. So first batch I did the harder way and just dumped all the fruit in. Makes it hard to squish the blueberries.  Anyway looking forward to finding out and using bags for my next batch. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dangerdave

The bags are much better. You will get more wine at the end, too, as you will have less lees to rack off of. I use fine mesh nylon straining bags I got from George at Fine Vine Wines. I have several of the small ones, and I can get 4-6 pounds of fruit in each one with room to squeeze. He has a lot of different sizes.


----------



## Dianna

sweet!!!! Thanks for the info. I have also read that people use paint straining bags (never even heard of them, and I have done my fair share of painting over the years). Anyway - pretty excited to check them out and buy something for the next batch.

now if only the bottle fairy would visit me.


----------



## dangerdave

After bottling up some strawberry white zin for my lovely wife, I got busy with the lemon-lime. I racked and back-sweetened with sugar to my taste. It's very good! I used my Easy Peesy Recipe, making Lon's original lemon, and flavored with lime zest in Everclear. I've already got another batch going to which I will add my orange zest. So far, the zesting has worked out great (thanks, joe!). Note to self: Make more zest!


----------



## ICELIA

Beautiful color to that Carboy danger Dave.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Looks great!!


----------



## oldwhiskers

Sparkling clear, looking good!


----------



## keena

Lookin great as always Dave!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Great job Dave !! 
I wish I could find more time to play with my wine - work has me way too busy.
Looking foward to making some of that triple berry pee soon !


----------



## dangerdave

vacuumpumpman said:


> Great job Dave !!
> I wish I could find more time to play with my wine - work has me way too busy.
> Looking foward to making some of that triple berry pee soon !


 
Good to hear from you, Steve! The triple berry seems to be a hit. At least at my house!


----------



## skor

dangerdave said:


> Per Sammy's request, I am posting my Peach Mango Wine recipe ("Heidi's Uberraschung"), and the data from my wine log...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with a six gallon peach wine recipe.
> 
> Nov 17, 2011: To the 7 gallon primary fermenter, I added the following:
> 192 oz of peaches in peach juice (two 96 oz cans): fruit placed in fine mesh bag; juice added to primary
> 11 lbs of white table sugar
> 3 tsp acid blend
> 4 tsp yeast nutrient
> 3 tsp pectic enzyme
> 1 tsp wine tanin
> 6 liquid tsp of Solution of Bisulfite (5 tsp sodium or potassium bisulphite in 1 cup water) or 6 crushed Campden tablets
> SG=1.090 @ 80F
> Let ingredients sit undisturbed for 24 hours.
> 
> Nov 18, 2011: Sprinkled packet of Bourgovin RC-212 (Austrian) yeast on top.
> Nov 19, 2011: SG=1.075 @ 80F Active fermentation noted
> Nov 22, 2011: SG=1.040 @ 78F Racked to secondary 5 gallon carboy
> Dec 1, 2011: SG=1.010 @ 78F Treated with Sparkolloid (1 tbsp boiled in 1 cup water)
> Dec 16, 2011: Clearing nicely. Racked off sediment. Tasted: slightly sweet but lacking desired depth of fruit flavors. Added 1 oz natural peach flavor and one ounce natural mango extract.
> Feb 7, 2012: Racked off fine sediment.
> March 3, 2012: Added 2 tsp potassium sorbate
> March 4, 2012: Bottled 25 @ 750ml. Tasted. Very earthy fruit flavor.
> 
> Heidi loves it! Success!  If I could change anything, I would cut the fruit flavorings in half (0.5 oz of each).



2 questions are the peaches you used the normal Dole peaches in syrup you can buy at costco? Would a Lavlin EC 1118 yeast work or would i want to try something different? Thanks


----------



## JoshDivino

Dave, I am such a fan of your studies! It's so cool to see this post and see how far you've come in a year of wine making, from not knowing what to buy to your bentonite experiment. So cool, I hope in a year I'll have learned as much as you!
Your Fanboy,
Josh


----------



## dangerdave

skor said:


> 2 questions are the peaches you used the normal Dole peaches in syrup you can buy at costco? Would a Lavlin EC 1118 yeast work or would i want to try something different? Thanks


 
I'm sorry I didn't see this post, skor. I get kinda busy with other stuff (besides winemaking) sometimes. I not only have the responsibility of caring for my disabled wife, but I also manage my family's estate (we are _not_ rich---yet), along with my work schedule as a firefighter, and my other hobbies...it's a wonder I get anything done!

I looked for peaches in peach or pear juice, not in syrup. You could use the peaches in syrup, but you'd have to watch the SG and add a lot less sugar (if any).

I'm sure the EC-1118 would work fine. That's all I use now.


----------



## dangerdave

JoshDivino said:


> Dave, I am such a fan of your studies! It's so cool to see this post and see how far you've come in a year of wine making, from not knowing what to buy to your bentonite experiment. So cool, I hope in a year I'll have learned as much as you!
> Your Fanboy,
> Josh


 
You humble me, Josh. A year in and I still feel very noobie at this. All I can say is, if you want to get good at it, make a lot of wine. Use this web site to avoid mistakes and solve problems. These folks are great!

Thanks, Josh. I wish you the best of luck with your wines. If you need any help, ask away.

<ps---Have you tried any Dragon Blood yet?


----------



## JoshDivino

dangerdave said:


> You humble me, Josh. A year in and I still feel very noobie at this. All I can say is, if you want to get good at it, make a lot of wine. Use this web site to avoid mistakes and solve problems. These folks are great!
> 
> Thanks, Josh. I wish you the best of luck with your wines. If you need any help, as away.
> 
> <ps---Have you tried any Dragon Blood yet?



Yeah I'm already loving this forum, such a great group of people. I'm a bit limited to making lots of wine, because I only have 6 1 gallon carboys and 6 1/2 gallon carboys. 
Dragon Blood is actually next on my list, as soon as I clear out fermenter the Dragon Blood goes it!


----------



## dangerdave

This week, I've been cleaning and reorganizing my Lab for the upcoming flood of bottles. I have about 450 bottles to clean and delabel, and I hope to get those done soon. Needless to say, I had to clear some shelves.






I have four carboys waiting to be bottled, all which should be in clear bottles, I think, to show off their individual beauty. 

Here's the line-up...from right to left...cherry-lemon (Le Mon Cheri), blueberry-lemon (Jet Blue), raspberry white zinfandel...and...what?






What is that orange one, you might ask? 






Well, guess then! What do you think it is?


----------



## JoshDivino

dangerdave said:


> This week, I've been cleaning and reorganizing my Lab for the upcoming flood of bottles. I have about 450 bottles to clean and delabel, and I hope to get those done soon. Needless to say, I had to clear some shelves.
> 
> I have four carboys waiting to be bottled, all which should be in clear bottles, I think, to show off their individual beauty.
> 
> Here's the line-up...from right to left...cherry-lemon (Le Mon Cheri), blueberry-lemon (Jet Blue), raspberry white zinfandel...and...what?
> 
> What is that orange one, you might ask?
> 
> Well, guess then! What do you think it is?



Is it strawberry skeeter pee?


----------



## dangerdave

Good guess, Josh, but no. It does kinda look like some strawberry skeeter pee I once made.


----------



## JoshDivino

dangerdave said:


> Good guess, Josh, but no. It does kinda look like some strawberry skeeter pee I once made.



Dang thought I had it, is it strawberry something?


----------



## Neviawen

is it... Dragon blood??! =-)


----------



## dangerdave

Nope. Not strawberry something (though I know why you might think so) and not Dragon Blood.


----------



## Neviawen

Is it a raspberry, cranberry, or cherry blend of some sort? Cherry-skeeter-pee, maybe? I have cherry aging right now and I could see it bringing that color to something if I blended it with something yellowish in color (Like SP or a white wine).


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I'm guessing it's wine


----------



## Boatboy24

Is it skittle wine?


----------



## dangerdave

DirtyDawg10 said:


> I'm guessing it's wine


 
We have a winner! 

Seriously, anyway. This is my orange-lemon. I made a straight skeeter pee and added 10 oz of orange zest. It has a great tangy orange flavor with a nice lemon background. Unfortunately, it totally lacked any orange color, so...um...I added a dab of red food coloring (a mere 0.5ml). Well, I couldn't tell it from my lemon-lime wine! In classic Danger fashion, I think the small amount of coloring might have reached a lighter shade of red (pink) instead of the desired red+yellow=orange. I hope it will look more ornage in the bottle...maybe..._not_.

We'll see. When I bottle it this coming week, I'll post some pics...of my nice...pink...orange-lemon.


----------



## dangerdave

The orange-lemon came out great. I also like the cheery-lemon as well. Busy day yesterday in the Lab. Bottled both wines, and trying to decide what to take with me. I'm out of town for the week. Good winemaking to you all!


----------



## ibglowin

Looking delish Dave!


----------



## dangerdave

Thnaks for checking in, Mike!


----------



## keena

Looking more than good Dave. You're kinda my hero. Lol


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Looking good, Dave!!


----------



## the_rayway

Hi Danger Dave, thank you so much for this thread! 
I think you are my new hero  I just started making wine this spring, and hope that I can be as far along as you in a year.

Will have to work on a lab for myself soon too - my library is getting a bit full with all the carboys...

Is Skeeter pee really that good? Thinking I might have to make up a batch to test on the masses. My family (other than Dad) all drink sweeter wines, so thinking this might just be the fix they need.


----------



## dangerdave

Wow...I mean...wow...thanks for the ego boost, ladies. All I can hope is to be an inspiration to others. I still have a great deal to learn.

@ the rayway: Yes, the Skeeter Pee is great, especially as a cool summer beverage. Lon is _my_ hero! Heck, we drink it all year long at our house. I've made about ten different versions myself, and have simplified the recipe as much as I could for easy vintning. My families all seem to love the sweet cheap wines---thank goodness. I don't make much dry or red (except for myself).

I've been out of town this week, and bogged down with family business, but I hope to get into the Lab this week and start some more Dragon Blood, and check on that Dragonette.

Wow! Is it October already?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Looking great Dave !! 

I have been drinking the Dragon Blood and I really do like it !! Thanks alot for starting this wonderfull thread - 
Do you have a post somewhere with all your receipes ? My life is finally slowing down a little and I am looking foward to making some more


----------



## dangerdave

vacuumpumpman said:


> Looking great Dave !!
> 
> I have been drinking the Dragon Blood and I really do like it !! Thanks alot for starting this wonderfull thread -
> Do you have a post somewhere with all your receipes ? My life is finally slowing down a little and I am looking foward to making some more


 
You are especially welcome, Steve. I don't have to tell you---again---how much you have helped me out. I hope you have a chance to leave some of the Dragon Blood sit for a while. It really does get better in the bottle.

I'll see if I can work up another thread with my recipes. The good ones anyway.  Patience, please. Life outside the Lab has been kinda hectic lately.


----------



## dangerdave

**WARNING**

Anyone who has copied and used any of my recipes, please check the amount of sulfite and adjust to 1/4 tsp for a 5-6 gallon batch, not 1/4 tsp per gallon for a 5-6 gallon batch. I think some others have pointed this out to me before, but for some reason I have failed to take notice.

Thank you...


----------



## dangerdave

Oh, I forgot some pictures from the Lab. I suddenly noticed I was almost out of Dragon Blood! Not exceptable! So, I mixed up another batch (will add the _proper_ amount of sulfite this time ), and, after a trip to the local market, I decided to finally try a batch of wine from some Old Orchard concentrate. I think cindy provided the basic recipe, which she glommed from someone else, I believe.






18 cans of Old Orchard frozen concentrate + water to 6gal
1 1/2 tsp of tannin
3 tsp of Energizer
3 tsp of Nutrient
3 tsp of Pectic Enzyme
original S.G. measured at 1.046. Added 5.75lbs of sugar to a S.G. of 1.082
PH measured at 3.28
Yeast used was RedStar Premier Cuvee

I varied the above recipe by using 20 cans of concentrate up front, sugar to SG of 1.075, and 1/2 tsp of acid blend for that little extra _zing_ I like. I went with what was available (and seemed interesting) at the store, apple/raspberry. My wife is confident it will be good. I'll ferment dry and back sweeten with more of the concentrate later.


----------



## cedarswamp

I made the OO Apple-Raspberry 3 can per gallon for a 3 gallon batch and backsweetened with 2 cans after she went dry. Pitched the yeast 10 weeks ago (E-1118C), and it's just starting to come around to what I would call enjoyable. It's gotta a great flavor still a bit tart, I think in about another month it'll be just about right.


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks for the note, Gary. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## dangerdave

I was just updating my wine list. OMG, I make a lot of wine! I'm on my 45th batch (5-6 gallons) since I started this hobby in July of last year! Check this out!

*Weeping Willow Wines:*
* denotes my personal recipe 
*Next*
always more _Dragon Blood_
*Primary*
CC Rosso Fortisimo
*_Dragon Blood_
*Secondary*

*Clearing* 
*Apple Raspberry
*_Dragon Blood_
*Bulk Aging*
Dragonette (triple berry wine)
Jet Blue (blueberry/lemon)
*Bottled*
07/29/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
08/07/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
08/07/11: *Apple/Cherry Skeeter Pee ("Apple Cherry Bomb")
08/25/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee ("Sweet Strawberry Tart")
09/18/11: Gewurztraminer
09/11/11: Cabernet Sauvignon
09/24/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
09/24/11: *Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee ("Jet Blue Raspberry")
08/13/11: White Cranberry Pinot Gris
10/12/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
10/12/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee
12/12/11: Raspberry White Zinfandel
01/08/12: *Blueberry Sketter Pee
01/13/12: Blackberry Merlot (x2)
02/12/12: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
02/22/12: Raspberry White Zinfandel
02/29/12: *Peach Mango (Heidi's Uberraschung)
03/11/12: *_Vin de Fraise_ (Strawberry Wine)
03/18/12: Green Apple Riesling
03/28/12: OB Blackberry Merlot (Hamann's Delight)
04/14/12: *Dragon Blood (x3) 18 gallon batch!
04/18/12: *Tropical Fruit Wine ("Blue Macaw")
04/18/12: *Concord Elderberry ("Way Out West")
04/18/12: Vinifera Shiraz with Raisins ("Frog Prince")
04/21/12: *_littLEMONkey_ Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lemon zest)
05/13/12: SB Raspberry Merlot
05/13/12: SB Green Apple Riesling
05/28/12: SB Strawberry White Zinfandel
05/28/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (using bentonite & Sparkolloid)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Sparkolloid only)
06/14/12: OB White Cranberry Pinot Gris
06/14/12: OB Blackberry Cabernet
06/18/12: *_Blue Macaw_ Tropical Fruit Wine
07/09/12: *_Leaping Lizard_ Lemon Lime Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lime zest)
07/18/12: *_Le Mon Cheri_ Cherry Lemon Wine
07/24/12: *_Jet Blue_ Blueberry Lemon Wine
08/02/12: OB Rasoberry Wine Zinfandel
08/02/12: *_OrangaTang_ Orange Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with orange zest)
08/24/12: *_Dragonette_ (Triple Berry Wine)
10/06/12: *_Dragon Blood_
10/06/12: Apple Raspberry Wine
10/12/12: CC Rosso Fortisimo
10/16/12: *_Dragon Blood_


----------



## cohenhouse77

Officer, I swear it's all for personal consumption.... 

That's amazing. I think if I hit 20% of that my family will sit me down for an intervention.


----------



## dangerdave

We have a glass or two of wine at my house every night. It has pushed my good cholesterol level into the 60+ range. It helps my disabled wife sleep at night. Friends and family get free wine, so they love me all the more.

And we are still within the 200 gallons per year allowed by the US Constitution.

It's a win-win-win-win situation!


----------



## keena

I never realized how hats it is to hit that 200 gal mark... I thought it was gunna happen to me but no way, I'm only at like 50 gal. Awesome list tho Dave! Wish I could try them all!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave that is great !! 
I can rember when you were making your first batch - and now the teacher is being taught by the student (LOL)

I looked back and it is within a couple of days since you first started the thread on the review of the ALLINONE - !!


----------



## cohenhouse77

Dave, you are my new hero. I just picked up to new 6 gallon carboys and I keep going down your list of amazing flavors to see which one I want to attempt first. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## cbritton

Started my Dragon's Blood per the recipe and added the yeast yesterday. I haven't seen any fermentation or bubbling yet - does it take awhile to start??
Or do I need to add something else?


----------



## bakervinyard

Hi Dave, I've been making wine for years now and I don't think I can come up with 45 batches. However you have been an inspiration and I now have 7 batches in various stages. Most have been kit wines, but did buy 2 juice buckets this month. I'm going to try your skeeter pee after the holidays. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## bakervinyard

Meant to say Dragon Blood. My bad !


----------



## keena

cbritton said:


> Started my Dragon's Blood per the recipe and added the yeast yesterday. I haven't seen any fermentation or bubbling yet - does it take awhile to start??
> Or do I need to add something else?



Give it a good mix to give it some air, and make sure that fruit is pushed down twice a day. After you whip some oxygen into it check back in a day. If still nothing then we will have to go from there bud.


----------



## cbritton

Thanks for the advice! Came down this morning and it's finally started bubbling!!


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks, keena, for helping cbritton out in my absence. You are awesome! I've been busy trying to get some outdoor chores done while the weather is cool.

cohenhouse77: You gotta try the Dragon Blood. It seems to be a favorate.

If anyone sees something on the list that they want to try, let me know. I'll give the recipe. Steve wants me to start a thread with my recipes in it, but I haven't gotten to it yet. I've learned a lot over the last year, and still have much to learn. I know I can make good cheap wine, but now I hope to learn to make great _good_ wine. I owe all of my success to those of you here who have guided me in my new hobby. Lon: for his awesome Skeeter Pee original recipe. Joe: for his encouragement to think "outside the box". Steve: for his awesome allinonewinepump. Dan, Wade, and many others! This is just the beginning!

 Here's to many more years of fruitful winemaking for us all!


----------



## cbritton

Danger, you should absolutely start a new thread with your recipes!! I'd love to try some. Since you're offering, I'd love to see your recipes for the Blueberry lemon wine, tropical fruit wine, and the peach mango. They sound amazing!!


----------



## dangerdave

For starters, the _Jet Blue _(blueberry lemon) is made exactly like the Dragon Blood, but with 6# of blueberries only instead of the 6# of triple berry blend. Follow the recipe otherwise, just the same.

The _Blue Macaw _(tropical fruit) is made exactly like the Dragon Blood, with the following exception(s). I use 6# of Walmart Best Value Tropical Fruit Blend (peach, mango, pineapple, strawberry) in place of the 6# of triple berry blend. There are a few variations you can do based on your personal preference. In my original batch of tropical fruit wine, I left out the lemon juice altogether, and instead added 3tsp of acid blend. This resulted in a very smooth, fruity finish. Sweet and supple. The next time, I used a single bottle of Real Lemon Juice (48oz) in the primary. The result was a nicely balanced fruity tropical wine with just a hit of acidity.

The Peach Mango was another experiment. It was made using two cans of _Vintner's Harvest Fruit Base_ Peaches, following the recipe on the fruit base label for a six gallon batch (which I can provide if needed). The resulting wine came out very light in flavor, so I backsweetened with sugar to taste and added 1oz of natural peach extract and 1oz of natural mango extract. The blend of flavors came out great. My (of age) step-daughter Heidi (who is in the Airforce in Little Rock, AR) liked it very much (I made the batch for her wedding anniversary).

I hope this helps you get started if you want to try one of these. They are all good. I'm at work today without my wine log. If you need more help, just ask, I'll be home tomorrow squeezing the bags in my Dragon Bloods.


----------



## cbritton

Thanks, Danger! I think I should be able to get started with some new batches based on this.
Is it possible to have TOO many wines going at once??


----------



## dangerdave

"TOO many"? What language is that you are speaking?


----------



## keena

How many To many is, usually isn't decided by you... Atleast with me its not, my fiance decides when I've hit to many. Lol


----------



## keena

But after only 6 months of making it I've learned some tricks. Find one she loves and keep it stocked! Also we go to the lhbs sometimes together and she always sees one she likes, I just say "get it!...... And I'll get this one..." haha. 

Today she picked out orange chocolate port. The owner of my lhbs has been talking about these for months and he finally got them in. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## dangerdave

That works for me, too. I ask Johnna what she wants, then get what I want. I wish I lived near a LHBS. We have nothing within an hour of here.


----------



## keena

One just opened up by me. I can actually walk there. Plus the owner is really nice. I go in there and just hang out and chat when I have time. We test all his customers stuff when I'm there because people bring stuff in all the time for him to try and give feedback. Its pretty fun!


----------



## dangerdave

*Update!*

I have not been idle in the Lab this past month. If anything, I have amped up my production.

The *Dragonette* (Triple Berry Wine) is clearing nicely and ready to rack again. I started it in late August. I may bottle it soon and let it set for holiday consumption. It's flavor improved very much with the final addition of some of the juice from the triple berry blend. It's dark and fruity, and I think I'll put it in some green bottles---since I have so many of those on hand.

Three batches of *Dragon Blood* sit clearing, waiting for me to back-sweeten. I've recently run out of this---my signature utility wine---and I hope with this influx of product to prevent that tragedy from recurring.

The *Apple-Raspberry* (from Old Orchard concentrate) is giving me some gas problems. It doesn't seem to want to give up the CO2. I have not had luck with the concentrate wines, but I hope after letting it sit and racking a few more times, it will come out nice. I've yet to get a good taste of it because of the lingering gas. The bubbly makes it bitter, you know.

The *Cellar Craft Showcase Super Tuscan Style Rosso Fortisimo* (say _that_ fast three time!), IMO, is going to be magnificent! It claims a body of 5, and I believe it! It is very dark and rich and full of flavor even now, and I just added the clearing agents. This one will be stashed under lock and key beneath my basement stairs and brought out next fall for the 2013 holiday season.

My wife's *Island Mist Green Apple Riesling* is well under way. I offered to experiment with it for possible improvement, but she said, "Don't you dare!", so I make her kits by the instructions, just as she likes them. No one appreciates a good cheap wine like she does, and I appreciate her unsophisticated taste in wine very much!

The *Vintners Reserve World Vinyard Pinot Grigio* is for me, so I took some liberties with this kit. I added a bag of golden California raisins to the primary and gave them a good sqeeze every day. It's now in secondary, and I am eager to see how it turns out. This is another one that will sit for a year before consumption.

The *Red Dragon Melomel* is one of my Dragon Blood variations, with white clover honey replacing the sugar in the primary. I racked it to seconary yesterday. It had to have the best smelling must I have ever made. I have great hopes for this one. We shall see!

I've got two more kits ready to start soon. A *Australian Traminer*/*Riesling*, and a *German Muller-Thurgau*, both from Wine Expert's Selection International collection.

So, as you can see, I've been busy. I hope the rest of you are too, making wonderful wine for wonderful times! Here's picture of the current Lab operations...


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Looking good Dave!


----------



## the_rayway

Wow Dave. Seriously awesome


----------



## olusteebus

I am now branching out and doing more than one wine at a time.I now have 10 gallons of muscadine, 6 gallons of peach and 5 gallons of strawberry going.


----------



## dangerdave

Yea, no kidding! Multi-production is the only way I can keep ahead of consumption. We love wine at our house. My wife loves wine, her family loves wine, my family loves wine. What a bunch of winos! 
I never knew before I started _making_ wine...HEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY!


----------



## dangerdave

I just ordered three more kits from Doug at Brew and Wine Supply!!! Somebody stop me!!! :<


----------



## UBB

dangerdave said:


> I just ordered three more kits from Doug at Beer and Wine Supply!!! Somebody stop me!!! :<


what did you order?

You need to quit posting pics of your work space. Totally makes me jealous every time.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

dangerdave said:


> I just ordered three more kits from Doug at Beer and Wine Supply!!! Somebody stop me!!! :<



they just shipped, should be there Wed!


----------



## dangerdave

UBB said:


> what did you order?
> 
> You need to quit posting pics of your work space. Totally makes me jealous every time.


 
I'm sorry! I spend a lot of time right there. 


I got a couple of cheap kits to keep the families busy---a White Cranberry Pinot Gris (one of my wife's favorates) and a Blueberry Pinot Noir (one I haven't tried yet). And for me, I got a Grand Cru International Washington Merlot. I'm going to make the PG to order (Johnna won't let me mess with her kits) and throw a mesh bag of blueberries into the PN, just for good measure. I might order me a box of those grape packs from ebay and toss one in the merlot---because I can! 

I saved $40 on the order with the 20% discount!  Better order while it's still the 5th! Today's the last day! The link is right up there in Doug's post!

Thanks Doug!!!


----------



## dangerdave

Attended our final (for this year) holiday family gathering yesterday at my brother's house. I brought the wine, since my brother called _three times_ this week to make sure I was bringing some of my wine. 

Lucky them! They were treated to a variety of eight different wines from my cellar. My brother's favorate was the OrangaTang (orange lemon), says he has a thing for orange. The ladies (mom, sister, sister-in-law) all loved the Dragonette, especially after it was nicely chilled. They all carted off the rest (several bottles of each) to enjoy at their leisure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Your family is spoiled! 

Great looking collection of wines Dave.


----------



## suecasa

DD ... i had to do a double take when this thread came up today ... read the leading post and thought "what?? Dave new to all this?" (then I took my nose out of the wine and noticed the date this thread started .. )... you've become a wealth of knowledge and give me hope that I can do it too!! thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Dave,
I finally read this entire thread from start to finish...what can I say besides...WOW! You rock brother!
I am very impressed, to say the least!

It is ironic, most of us seem to go through the same stages....

I started with "just three" 5 gallon carboys and 2 batches of wine, I told myself that I would never need any more, I remember thinking "let's be honest, who needs to make more than 10 gallons of wine"...lol
I bought a few more carboys and buckets of juice, assuring my wife that it would be nice to have a variety on hand, and that I was making them for her...lol
I told myself that there would be no reason that I would ever make a fruit/country wine, and mead?..."what's a mead?"

Here I am, several months into it, I've read and reread 6 books, numerous pdf's, white papers, websites, I have just under 20 carboys, 3 gal, 5 gal, 6 gal, with more 6 gal ordered, numerous 1/2 and 1 gal growlers, 13 batches of wine ranging from traditional red and white grape varieties, hard cider, country wine, mead/melomel, spumante, and I cannot get enough!!

I have to thank all of the good folks here that have patiently answered all of my questions, I couldn't have done it with as much ease without the guidance! 

The Dragon blood and Melomel are a huge hit, I am floored with just how much everyone likes it! My wife and I actually had a talk about planning out the next few batches as to keep it stocked, it can easily be depleted as fast as you can make it...LOL!

I would love to have the space that you have Dave, my basement is warehouse space for my business, and trust me when I tell you that I've been trying to consolidate to make room for wine, right now my office is my wine room.

I will be picking up 30 lbs of fresh honey on Wed, after reading all of your dragon blood varieties, I may make 2-5 gallon batches, one being the 4 berry blend, and the other, Blue Macaw/Tropical fruit.

Great job Dave! keep us updated!


----------



## jpsmithny

Dave, 

I am new this year to winemaking. You are an inspiration to all.
when I started reading the thread, I thought I would be reading a tale close to where I am at now( 3 carboys). I was not prepared for all that you have accomplished. 


You have seriously entered the stratosphere with your knowledge and production.

Happily bringing up the rear,

Jeff


----------



## rezod11

DangerDave, I salute you! The amount that you have accomplished in such a short time is incredible!

Someday, I too will have a cellar that stocked!

Thanks for the education and all your hard work.

I plan on a Dragon Blood and some variations in the near future...


----------



## Fjcas

Hi Dangerous Dave. Great thread and really found a lot of interesting & helpful information. Congratulations to you for being successful with your hobby and hopefully you have given me the incentive I need to get started. I signed up for a winemaking class next week and plan on supplying my lab soon after the holidays. Thanks for all of the helpful pictures and advice.......Frank


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice looking lineup there Dave!


----------



## the_rayway

You're awesome Dave!

I did all family gifts as my homemade wines and canning this year - BIG hit! I've already received some of the bottles back empty...


----------



## dangerdave

Wow! I don't know what to say, folks, except thank you. Thank you all very much. I just wanted to learn how to make good wine. If you are inspired to do the same by my efforts, then we're all the richer for our connection. There is a wonderful core group of individuals on this site who have been fundamental to my successes, helpfully guiding me through my first year, and tactfully pionting out my blunders when necessary. They know who they are, and I cannot thank them enough.

I bid you all the greatest of luck in your wine making for the coming year!


----------



## eblasmn9

DangerDave, I just got done reading the whole thread also. What a great read. I really like the pictures. I picked up several ideas just from pictures of your "Lab". Keep them coming. I think the names for your wines are great. Who wouldn't want a couple of glasses of "Dragon's Blood" or "Oranga Tang" every night?
My favorite quote though is: 

"My wife's *Island Mist Green Apple Riesling* is well under way. I offered to experiment with it for possible improvement, but she said, "Don't you dare!", so I make her kits by the instructions, just as she likes them. No one appreciates a good cheap wine like she does, and I appreciate her unsophisticated taste in wine very much!"

LOL. This is exactly like my wife. I make Super Tuscan and Cab's for me and she is really content with Conucopia or Island Mist kits. And yes, don't alter them in any way.


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks, Earl! The holidays have had me busy outside the Lab, but now it's time to make more wine---to replentish the losses from the "Season of Giving". Next Xmas, I'm asking for wine kits from everyone! 



The new year brings new ideas, and new innovations. Yesterday, I did my first bottling with shrink caps. Very easy (about five minutes to cap the entire batch), cheap (a couple bucks for 30), and they look smart! I'm ordering more colors and keeping them on hand---mostly for giveaways.

The enhanced Blueberry Pinot Noir kit (_"Big Blue Moon"_) came out nice. I put it in blue bottles with the blue shrink caps.







And I'm about to bury one big fat cat! Duke, our twenty pound house cat, chewed on both of my brew belts! He has always had an affinity for gnawing on foam and rubber items, but hasn't done so for years. I left the belts laying on my Lab bench overnight, and he jumped up an gave them a right good munching, the little fur licker! Ugh!

So, I've resorted to the following: I have made a warming tent from an old blanket, a couple of hooks, and and an electric oil heater I had in the garage. The heater, mind you, is electrical and is filled with an oil medium that holds and circulates the heat. I placed it about six inches behind my two fermenters where it would stay clear of the blanket (fire safety!) and keep the whole space warm. After pitching the yeast on my two new batches yesterday, I checked them this morning before departing for work. Both batches were at 72F. Perfect! I might just keep this setup.






The two new batches are variations on some family favorates. I have a *Dragon Blood* (triple berry lemon) modified with a pound of raisins and some bananas, and a *Blue Macaw* (tropical fruit) with bananas added. Both were made using Red Star Montrachet wine yeast instead of the EC-1118 I usually use.

I'm off to make me some fine warm slippers out of house cat hide!!! <jk>


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice looking bottles, Dave!


----------



## dangerdave

Thank you, Derek. I'm sold on the capsules, now. Just ordered a bunch of different colors from George. I'm gonna keep them on hand from now on.


----------



## cbritton

I just recently started using the foil caps too and I love them! They are great for storage and keeping batches separate, and are pretty cheap! Plus, they just look cool!


----------



## winetaster93

hey im new to this too and im making wine the redneck way lol how will i know when my wine is done


----------



## keena

Hydrometer... That's the only safe way if you are goin to bottle it.


----------



## dangerdave

winetaster93 said:


> hey im new to this too and im making wine the redneck way lol how will i know when my wine is done


 
Like Keena said, get yourself a hydrometer (or two) and learn to use it. You'll make better wine more consistantly, even redneck style. We have a great thread here on how to use one: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/how-use-hydrometer-newbies-16574/


----------



## wineforfun

I have to agree with everyone else Dave. Your recipes have been awesome for someone like me to get started and get an idea of what exactly to do. They are very straightforward and easy to follow and modify if you like. You and everyone else on WMT have been very helpful and understanding to us newbies.
Your setup is amazing. That would be great to have. 

Do you have the recipes for your other wines such as orangtang, etc. ? The orangtang sounds very good.


----------



## wineforfun

dangerdave said:


> Per Sammy's request, I am posting my Peach Mango Wine recipe ("Heidi's Uberraschung"), and the data from my wine log...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with a six gallon peach wine recipe.
> 
> Nov 17, 2011: To the 7 gallon primary fermenter, I added the following:
> 192 oz of peaches in peach juice (two 96 oz cans): fruit placed in fine mesh bag; juice added to primary
> 11 lbs of white table sugar
> 3 tsp acid blend
> 4 tsp yeast nutrient
> 3 tsp pectic enzyme
> 1 tsp wine tanin
> 6 liquid tsp of Solution of Bisulfite (5 tsp sodium or potassium bisulphite in 1 cup water) or 6 crushed Campden tablets
> SG=1.090 @ 80F
> Let ingredients sit undisturbed for 24 hours.
> 
> Nov 18, 2011: Sprinkled packet of Bourgovin RC-212 (Austrian) yeast on top.
> Nov 19, 2011: SG=1.075 @ 80F Active fermentation noted
> Nov 22, 2011: SG=1.040 @ 78F Racked to secondary 5 gallon carboy
> Dec 1, 2011: SG=1.010 @ 78F Treated with Sparkolloid (1 tbsp boiled in 1 cup water)
> Dec 16, 2011: Clearing nicely. Racked off sediment. Tasted: slightly sweet but lacking desired depth of fruit flavors. Added 1 oz natural peach flavor and one ounce natural mango extract.
> Feb 7, 2012: Racked off fine sediment.
> March 3, 2012: Added 2 tsp potassium sorbate
> March 4, 2012: Bottled 25 @ 750ml. Tasted. Very earthy fruit flavor.
> 
> Heidi loves it! Success!  If I could change anything, I would cut the fruit flavorings in half (0.5 oz of each).



Dave,
This recipe looks awesome. I am going to give it a go after I get my other "Dave Recipes" going. Question, I notice you added sorbate but never backsweetened, why was that? Also, where did you get your peach and mango extracts? 
I assume you just used canned peaches from the grocery store?
Thanks for another great recipe.


----------



## dangerdave

I want to apologize to everyone. I am yet to compile my recipes all together in one place. I hope to get this done soon. This week has been ugly---the wife recovering from surgery and me from a chest cold---ugh! I'll get on it soon, if my procrastination gene doesn't kick in. 

D.J.,
Canned peaches from the grocery store will do fine. Make sure they are canned in juice and not syrup. I got the extracts on the interent somewhere (ebay or Amazon), I'm not sure. Now, mind you, I was only three months into wine making when I started this batch in Nov. 2011, so both my skill and my note-taking were pretty thin. I don't believe I backsweetened at all (sorbate not withstanding), but I could be wrong. I'll check my log tomorrow and let you know. I may have just forgotten to write it down. Either way, you can make the wine and see for yourself. Taste it at the end and see if you want to add a bit of sugar.


----------



## wineforfun

Thanks Dave, I appreciate it. 
Just opened a bottle of DB last night that has aged for 1 month. It tasted awesome. I tried a bottle at one week out from bottling that still had too much acidity for me but after a month it has mellowed. I will try another bottle at 3 months.
Thanks again for all your help.

Hope you and the wife get to feeling better.


----------



## dangerdave

D.J.,

I couldn't find anywhere that I added sugar to the peach/mango.

I did get my Pinot Grigio labelled and capped last night. The wine came out excellent!


----------



## VitruvianMan

OK, as I read and got ingredients needed to start a batch of the peach/mango I didnt notice anywhere it stated on how much water to add to primary when beginning? I may be having a dummy moment and missing it, but Im gonna start with a one gallon batch and see how it turns out but not sure how much water to add after I add peaches and the juice from them etc?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Very nice Dave!


----------



## VitruvianMan

I do have a question, it says on yeast packet to soak in warm water for 15 min or so, I notice this says sprinkled on top, so you just open the packet and literally sprinkled it in? I will be ready to add yeast tomorrow evening so hopefully you have time to let me know, thanks for all your help


----------



## dangerdave

I would follow the instructions on the yeast you have, V-man, for best results.


----------



## VitruvianMan

Thank you sir!


----------



## twistedvine

Just got it home today, now to find some time to hook it up. I love free stuff


----------



## dangerdave

I'm out of town this week. Going snowboarding at Snowshoe! Wish the blizzard had hit there, dangit! Keep safe, and keep making wine! I'll check in next weekend!

Danger...out!


----------



## Julie

Enjoy yourself, you know Phil says spring is just around the corner!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoy Dave! I'll be riding in Canaan Valley soon. I hope spring can hold off until then.


----------



## Pumpkinman

HA! Looks like you enjoy yourself Dave!
That's what life is meant to be, fun!


----------



## bakervinyard

To each their own. I'm headed to the Carribean next weekend. Can't wait ! Now back to my snow removal. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## Pumpkinman

I'll take the heat over snow any day!


----------



## Tripplett

dangerdave said:


> I'm out of town this week. Going snowboarding at Snowshoe! Wish the blizzard had hit there, dangit! Keep safe, and keep making wine! I'll check in next weekend!
> 
> Danger...out!



Have a great time. I tried snowboarding for the first time a few weeks ago. I took the family to Cataloochi here in NC. The weather was warm but there was plenty of base snow. I have to say I'm hooked.


----------



## dangerdave

Back home and working on some wine!

I've got a batch of tropical fruit I just backsweetened with sugar. I added bananas this time, to see the difference. It turned out lighter than my original batch. I wonder if I used enough fruit. The wife loves it, and that's all that matters. I couldn't tell much difference with the bananas. I'll see how it developes in the bottle.

I've also got a DB, to which I added some raisins and bananas this time. I'm scheduled to proceed with backsweetening tomorrow with this one.

The one that is amazing me is the blackberry. It's still clearing, but it smells and tasted wonderful. Johnna wants me to add some sugar to it, but I like it dry! I might have to split this batch. I made this one using the presser method and 12 pounds of blackberries. It's essentially a Dragonette variation (no lemon juice). I think it will be a favorate. If so, I'm going to need a source for fresh blackberries this summer! Might need to do some pickin'!

I'm going to bottle my Rosso Fortissimo very soon and store it in the Vault. I've recently run out of storage space for wine in my Lab (finally!), so I've got a "goat fence" rack going in under the basement stairs that will hold about 225 bottles. Pictures to follow. My Washington Merlot will go under there, too. These need to sit until Fall before the next tasting.

My wife's Green Apple Riesling is nearly clear and ready to bottle. That will keep her busy while I work on my other wines.

I am nearly overrun by wine! After 18 months of wine making, it is a milestone. Time to put in a new rack!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave, that's a great selection your got going there.


----------



## dangerdave

Don't patronize me, Dan! Your cellars are legendary!

...but thanks, my good man.


----------



## the_rayway

I've got cellar envy...


----------



## dangerdave

**UPGRADE**

When hvac36 posted his Goat Fencing Rack plans back in October, I purchased a $54 piece of "goat fence" in anticipation of my wine overflow problem. Yesterday, I deftly installed my new rack (holds about 225 bottles) under the basement stairs. With some scrap wood and spare hardware from the garage this thing went in realtively quickly! The hardest part was getting the pre-cut pieces of fencing through the door. After some time, blood, sweat, and a little cursing, I successfully relieved my wine storage woes.

Time to fill 'er up!
















I am going to finish this project by adding a lockable door faced with cedar to match the walls---secret wine stash!


----------



## Dend78

trying to save a batch of DB past a month huh?  nice looking place you got there Dave


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Looking good! Yeah, you'll get tired of unlocking and locking that door real quick


----------



## ibglowin

Nicely organized for sure!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice job Dave, I like it!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Perfect! Do you make house calls to install these?...LOL


----------



## Stressbaby

Dave or others, 
Is the fencing strong enough to fill up this rack?


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes it is plenty sttong enough. I've had one for several years now.


----------



## dangerdave

Stressbaby said:


> Dave or others,
> Is the fencing strong enough to fill up this rack?


 
Like Dan said, yes. I weight 200 lbs, and I stood/hung on the front of the rack after I got it finished, just to test it. I know the wine would weigh more total, but if one slot can handle 100 lbs, then it should be fine. Very sturdy! The goats don't stand a chance!

TSC has the fencing for around $50.


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> Like Dan said, yes. I weight 200 lbs, and I stood/hung on the front of the rack after I got it finished, just to test it. I know the wine would weigh more total, but if one slot can handle 100 lbs, then it should be fine. Very sturdy! The goats don't stand a chance!
> .


 LOL I caught Juiie climbing up my rack trying to get the top shelf stuff.


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Stressbaby

dangerdave said:


> Like Dan said, yes. I weight 200 lbs, and I stood/hung on the front of the rack after I got it finished, just to test it. I know the wine would weigh more total, but if one slot can handle 100 lbs, then it should be fine. Very sturdy! The goats don't stand a chance!
> 
> TSC has the fencing for around $50.



Nice. I have a TSC about a mile from me here. Thx.


----------



## dangerdave

Out of town for the week! Hitting the Hatfield/McCoy ATV trails in West Virginia for our group's annual March Mudness Ride! Should be muddy!
Me and my Grizzly 700 pictured below...







Catch you all next week! Keep wining!


----------



## 3274mike

Just wanted to thank you for the dragon blood recipe. Made a 5 gallon batch used the betonite done in about 17 days. Wife says its the best thing I've made so far. Not sure if that's a compliment. I guess a compliment to your recipe but not my wine making. Thanks again will be trying other variations of this. And hate to admit it is the best thing I've made.


----------



## Pumpkinman

At least you know that your wife likes light berry wines, from here it should be a real fun to let her try all sorts of fruit wines, lighter sweet wines, and make a few that you like as well.


----------



## 3274mike

That's funny since typically she likes dry full bodied red wines. Maybe this just tells me how bad my other wines have been. If she doesn't like my wine its more for me and she will buy her own wine giving me more bottles to fill. I win either way.


----------



## dangerdave

Glad you like the recipe, Mike. It's a crowd pleaser! I made the first DB while trying to please my wife. Turns out, most of our families are female and love the sweet stuff. Lucky for me, because I can make this stuff cheap, and save the high end wines for me!

It's not that your other wines are bad, the DB is just soooo good!


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> I made the first DB while trying to please my wife.



Whaaaaa!!!???


----------



## dangerdave

I am the ultimate multi-tasker!


----------



## DirtyDawg10




----------



## Guido099

Wow! I just read this entire thread over two days!
DB on deck!


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks for tuning in, Guido. the DB thread is over here...http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dragon-blood-triple-berry-skeeter-pee-33076/

Warning...it's longer than this one!


----------



## jeranis

As a fan of A Song of Ice and Fire AKA Game of Thrones, Dragons Blood seems well themed for the new season. I have been inspired to make a batch, just waiting on the free time to get it started. I have all the materials, not the time!

Also, your dragon melomel is interesting, do you have an in-depth thread about it? The first thing I brewed was mead.


----------



## dangerdave

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f45/red-dragon-melomel-34686/


----------



## dangerdave

*Lab update*

It's been a while since I've updated my Lab posts, so here's one for those bored enough to continually tune in! 

I have really amped up my wine production this winter in my continuing effort to beat the consumption level. The holidays always hit my stores pretty hard. Then again, the winos know what they are getting from me for Xmas, and I have less real shopping to do.

I have begun experimenting with oaking this winter. I got some medium toasted French oak and some untoasted American oak powder. I've got three or four carboys of both Dragon Blood and other types settling and aging where oak had been added to the primaries. Time will tell the difference. I have noticed through simple taste testing after fermentation that the untoasted oak powder _really_ lays on the oak flavor and aroma, while the toasted oak's effects are much more subtle.

This winter, I added two options for filtering my wines, and a great Portuguese floor corker---which I use on the bench. I just bottled with it for the first time the other day, and I absolutely love it!

I have just recently bottled another wonderful batch of Dragon Blood Epsecial! Always a favorate at our house. Aside from that, I have lot of wine (for me, anyway) in the make...


My Rosso Fortissimo continues to bulk age nicely in it's carboy---since October. Bottling may come soon so it can rest until drinking time rolls around.
The same for my Washington Merlot, started in November.
There's a batch of American oaked Dragon Blood, just back sweetened, ready for it's bottles. Must clean more clear bottles first.
Along side these sits a French oaked batch of Blackberry. The last batch was dry, while this one had some sugar added for a semi-sweet taste. Should be nice!
I've got an American oaked version of WE Coastal White clearing.
Next to it sits my pretty little entry for the Strawberry Coastal White Competition, itself clearing nicely. Voodoo to come!
On the other side of the Lab---in the fermenting zone---are my buckets of 2013 Chilean wine. An Apricot Muscadine Alejandro, an oaked Sauvignon Blanc, a heary Petit Syrah, and a nice Cabernet Sauvignon. The reds will be tweaked in secondary.
I still have two of the Coastal White kits waiting to be started as well. I have some ideas for them, for sure! I'm going to exercise my extracting muscles and whip up some tasty f-packs for those. As Joe would say, I'm thinking outside the box!

Danger...out!


----------



## dangerdave

Busy winter in the Lab...






I picked up four of the BOGO WE Coastal White Kits last month, and have come up with a few creative ideas on how to tweak these "blank canvases".

The first one went for the Strawberry Coastal White Wine Competition---it's secret as to how I'm working my voodoo on that one.

The second one got done according to the instructiuons plus some oak powder. Yesterday, as it had cleared up nicely, I racked it onto about 2.5 pounds of dried sweetened mangos. This is experimental on my part, so we will see how the sugars and fruit affect the wine. Easily enough, I chopped up the dried mangos and dropped them into the carboy...






Then---using my handy Allinonewinepump---I racked the clear wine onto the fruit. It will sit here until...?


----------



## dangerdave

Here's an updated list of all the wines I've made (or am currently making) since I started this hobby in August 2011:

*Weeping Willow Wines:*
* denotes my personal recipe 
*Next*
always more _Dragon Blood_
*Primary*
IM White Cranberry Pinot Gris
_No Man's Land_ Chilean Sauvignon Blanc (with elderflowers)
*Secondary*
_DCL_ Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon with currants and French oak
Chilean Petit Syrah with raisins and French oak
Chilean Apricot Moscatel Alejandro
*Clearing*
_Lazy Dave's_ WE Coastal White (White Burgundy Style) with mangos
_Fat Flamingo_ Strawberry WE Vintner's Reserve Coastal White
*Bulk Aging*
Grand Cru International Series Washington Merlot
CC Super Tuscan Style Rosso Fortisimo


*Bottled*
07/29/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
08/07/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
08/07/11: *Apple/Cherry Skeeter Pee ("Apple Cherry Bomb")
08/25/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee ("Sweet Strawberry Tart")
09/18/11: Gewurztraminer
09/11/11: Cabernet Sauvignon
09/24/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
09/24/11: *Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee ("Jet Blue Raspberry")
08/13/11: White Cranberry Pinot Gris
10/12/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
10/12/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee
12/12/11: Raspberry White Zinfandel
01/08/12: *Blueberry Sketter Pee
01/13/12: Blackberry Merlot (x2)
02/12/12: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
02/22/12: Raspberry White Zinfandel
02/29/12: *Peach Mango (Heidi's Uberraschung)
03/11/12: *_Vin de Fraise_ (Strawberry Wine)
03/18/12: IM Green Apple Riesling
03/28/12: OB Blackberry Merlot (Hamann's Delight)
04/14/12: *Dragon Blood (x3) 18 gallon batch!
04/18/12: *Tropical Fruit Wine ("Blue Macaw")
04/18/12: *Concord Elderberry ("Way Out West")
04/18/12: Vinifera Shiraz with Raisins ("Frog Prince")
04/21/12: *_littLEMONkey_ Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lemon zest)
05/13/12: OB Raspberry Merlot
05/13/12: IM Green Apple Riesling
05/28/12: OB Strawberry White Zinfandel
05/28/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (using bentonite & Sparkolloid)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Sparkolloid only)
06/14/12: OB White Cranberry Pinot Gris
06/14/12: OB Blackberry Cabernet
06/18/12: *_Blue Macaw_ Tropical Fruit Wine
07/09/12: *_Leaping Lizard_ Lemon Lime Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lime zest)
07/18/12: *_Le Mon Cheri_ Cherry Lemon Wine
08/02/12: OB Raspberry Wine Zinfandel
08/02/12: *_OrangaTang_ Orange Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with orange zest)
10/30/12: *_Jet Blue_ Blueberry Lemon Wine
11/12/12: *Dragonette (Triple Berry Wine)
11/21/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
12/03/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
12/11/12: *Red Dragon Melomel (Triple Berry Melomel)
12/11/12: *_Dragon Blood _(Triple Berry Lemon)
12/13/12: IM Green Apple Riesling
12/14/12: *Apple Raspberry Wine
01/14/13: IM White Cranberry Pinot Gris
01/14/13: IM Blueberry Pinot Noir
01/16/13: Vintners Reserve World Vinyard Italian Pinot Grigio (with golden raisins)
01/17/13: WE Selection International Australian Traminer-Riesling
01/28/13: Vintner's Reserve German Muller-Thurgau
02/15/13: *Tropical Fruit Wine ("Blue Macaw")
02/28/13: IM Green Apple Riesling
03/08/13: *_Dragon Blood Especial_ (Triple Berry Lemon with raisins and bananas)
03/08/13: *_Black Lab_ Blackberry Wine
04/16/13: *_Black Sheep_ Semi-sweet Blackberry Wine (with oak)
04/17/13: *_Dragon Blood Especial_ (Triple Berry Lemon with raisins and bananas)
04/19/13: *_Dragon Blood Especial_ (oaked Triple Berry Lemon with raisins and bananas)


----------



## oldwhiskers

You're certainly off to a good start this year, I just started my first batch for 2013 this weekend. I will be looking into getting a second primary this week though to catch me up in a reasonable time.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

WOW - Dave 
I just saw you list of wines that you have made - fantastic !!

I then looked when you did the review of the Allinone and you were transferring, *Strawberry Skeeter Pee on 10-22-2011

I need to make some more of your famous dragon blood for the summer !! Thanks for all the great recipes you have come up with over the years 

.


----------



## dangerdave

You are very welcome, Steve. And thanks again for the allinone. Still working great after all that wine!


----------



## petey

dangerdave said:


> You are very welcome, Steve. And thanks again for the allinone. Still working great after all that wine!



Brought my firs batch of Dragon Blood to a christening yesterday It was a great hit. Only wish my labels were ready. Thanx Dave


----------



## dangerdave

And you are welcome, petey. Thank you for trying the recipe.


----------



## dangerdave

I have been a busy little wine maker this past winter/spring. The fact that I am down to one empty carboy (gotta keep one for racking) testifies. I've got several reds bulk aging since October, a few Chilean buckets born this past spring, and a slew of new Dragon Bloods. Always willing to learn from the best, I have become a follower of Joeswine and his secondary (or post fermenation) use of fruit and oak. If you have not seen me go on about it, then pay attention, here. The results have been remarkable! Prior, I had always used enhancing fruits and oak in the primary. While some oak in the primary certainly has it's place---and some distinct advantages for your wine---I have found that a layering (as Joe recommends) of the flavors and tannins can take your wine to the next level.

I continue to experiment with my own recipes---and the tweaking of kits---for improvement. Never be satisfied, even with what you might call your "best". Learn from those who consistantly make great wine, strike out on your own, and you will make better wine, too!

Here's a picture from the Lab. Needless to say, I have some bottling to do!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Guess I do not have to explain to you how good this is...everyone that has had it thus far says it should be bottled. Your a good man to share this with everyone, Thanks......


----------



## the_rayway

I have carboy envy...


----------



## dangerdave

After bottling, capsuling, and labeling my Apricot Alejandro and my Washington Merlot this week end...I am off to Virginia Beach for the week. We have friends who rented a big house right on the beach (Sand Piper Road, I think), so us and three other couples will be swimming, soaking, and swilling (my wines) until next Saturday. I'm taking 42 bottles with me---nine varieties. Thursday night we're doing a big seafood roast on the private beach and having a mass wine tasting. Clothing optional!

No...we'll be clothed, for sure. Had you going, didn't I! 

Anyway, I'll be off line (likely) for the week. Catch you all next weekend!


----------



## FABulousWines

How's the Washington Merlot? How long has it aged? I will be starting that in the Winery Series kit soon. So many kits, too few carboys...


----------



## dangerdave

I am very pleased with the Washington Merlot. I started it last October (along with the Rosso Fortissimo), and it's been sitting quietly, getting delicious, in the carboy ever since. I wanted a nice red to take with me to the beach, so I chose the merlot. It turned out perfect!

I generally shun the haughty jargon used to flamboyantly describe the character of wines nowadays, so I'll just give this one _two thumbs up_!


----------



## dangerdave

Back from a relaxing week on Virginia Beach. We had a great time stuffing our faces with seafood and drinking lots of wine. As it turned out, I had 14 different varieties that I took with me. I didn't know I had so may kinds in my cellar! Everyone got some of their favorates to take home.

Now, I'm not much of a beach bum---more of a mountain man, really---but this place was pretty nice! Here's the house we rented...





And the view from the deck of the Atlantic Ocean...


----------



## dangerdave

When I got back to the Lab, my 18 gallons of DB was getting nice and clear. As requested by my lovely wife, 12 gallons was just plain old original DB. All of my efforts at variations, from the fancy French oak to the pounds of raisins and honey, had failed to sway her from the basic recipe. I felt flattered and flustered at the same time! Undeterred, I mixed the sugar into "her" wine. I just love the color of this stuff!






To the remaining six gallons---mine!---I added some fruit and oak to the wine now that it was clear and degassed. I racked it onto three more pounds of the triple berry mix (in an attempt to gain even more fruit flavor) and a cup of toasted French oak. I'm going to leave it sit like this for about a month and see how it turns out. My previous use of fruit and oak in the DB has been in the primary, but my recent experimentation with various kits has showed great promise for post-fermentation enhancements. We shall see!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave 

I am glad that you all had a great time !! It's nice to get away once in awhile. 
I am looking forward to getting away in July for myself


----------



## wineforfun

dangerdave said:


> When I got back to the Lab, my 18 gallons of DB was getting nice and clear. As requested by my lovely wife, 12 gallons was just plain old original DB. All of my efforts at variations, from the fancy French oak to the pounds of raisins and honey, had failed to sway her from the basic recipe. I felt flattered and flustered at the same time! Undeterred, I mixed the sugar into "her" wine. I just love the color of this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the remaining six gallons---mine!---I added some fruit and oak to the wine now that it was clear and degassed.* I racked it onto three more pounds of the triple berry mix (in an attempt to gain even more fruit flavor)* and a cup of toasted French oak. I'm going to leave it sit like this for about a month and see how it turns out. My previous use of fruit and oak in the DB has been in the primary, but my recent experimentation with various kits has showed great promise for post-fermentation enhancements. We shall see!




Dave,
How exactly do you do this? You just put loose fruit in the carboy or how are you racking onto the 3# of new fruit? I have been wanting to try this with other wines, to get more flavor in them.


----------



## dangerdave

I just put the fruit into the carboy along with the oak (stuff it all down a big funnel, really) and rack the wine in there with it. Stir it good, top it up, place under airlock and wait. Always the optimist, I'm thinking this one will be an improvement. I've done a white kit with mangos, and one with apricots, and one with strawberries. The reds have come out remarkably using this method. I've got Cab Sauv with currants, and Syrah with raisins.

Naturally, it takes a little more work later, racking the wine off the fruit and oak, but it has been well worth it. I'm still perfecting this process, but confidence is high!


----------



## wineforfun

Thank you sir. That is what I thought but thought I would check with the expert.


----------



## FABulousWines

Dave, one question: Did you stabilize before this or are you looking for more fermentation as part of this process? I am guessing the latter, but just curious.


----------



## dangerdave

Very good question!

The wine (when I do this) is stabilized and clear before I add in the fruit and oak. I want the juices/sugars from the fruit to stay, not ferment out. Joe (joeswine) puts his fruit (usually raisins) and oak in the secondary (SG of 1.010 or so) so that they _do_ ferment. And he does make some awesome wine! My method is adapted from his, to my own ends.

I have not compared the two variations. I need to add that to my list. I have several comaprative studies to do this Fall.


----------



## FABulousWines

Thanks Dave. I am interested in your results. There is a batch of DB coming my way soon. I am running out of money and need to do something a little more cost effective. 

My wife picked up the lemon juice today and is going to look for the fruit tomorrow. Evidently our Walmart doesn't carry the Wyman's so she is going to check Sam's. I told her any three berry mix would work, even 2 lbs of each would also work. I am going to go by the recipe for this first batch and see what all this hype is about, LOL. But I am like you and like to tinker; this will be the baseline!


----------



## dangerdave

And another one bites the dust! Welcome to the club, FAB! 

Did you get the pdf file with the latest recipe version? 

View attachment Wine_Made_Easy 2.0.pdf


----------



## JoyofWine

Thanks for sharing the PDF file Dave, you're making it way too easy to convert more DB Addicts! 

I prefer sweeter wines like your wife does, did you just add regular sugar into her batch at the end before bottling? Not simple syrup? And will this make the DB cloudy, or how long would I wait before bottling after adding the sugar? 

I haven't started a batch yet, but I've been reading a long for a while now.


----------



## jamesngalveston

better buy more buckets and carboys now.
I quit bottling all of mine...the first i draw off goes in recycled boxed wine for myself. the rest I bottle for friends and family.


----------



## wineforfun

JoyofWine said:


> Thanks for sharing the PDF file Dave, you're making it way too easy to convert more DB Addicts!
> 
> I prefer sweeter wines like your wife does, did you just add regular sugar into her batch at the end before bottling? Not simple syrup? And will this make the DB cloudy, or how long would I wait before bottling after adding the sugar?
> 
> I haven't started a batch yet, but I've been reading a long for a while now.



After stabilizing with K-Meta and sorbate, and added Sparkloid, then wait at least 1 week (per instructions), and add the sugar(plain table sugar). I have never had it cloud back up. I usually let it sit for another 5-7 days, then bottle.


----------



## JoyofWine

Thanks D.J.


----------



## dangerdave

DJ is correct. A real DB expert, there!


----------



## dangerdave

Out of town until Monday. Catch you all next week!


----------



## dangerdave

It's been a busy summer in the Lab. I made more wine this past winter than ever, giving me lots to bottle. Most of my racks are now full, but I'm having a hard time slowing down production. There's just so many wines I want to try!

Case in point: The batch I started yesterday was a variation on my Blue Macaw Tropical Fruit Wine. Using the presser method, I placed 8 lbs of mixed fruit (pineapple/mango/peach/strawberry) into a mesh bag for squeezing during fermentation. Instead of just the usual water/sugar base, I added 4 cans of frozen Old Orchard Pineapple/Orange Juice Concentrate plus enough water/sugar to bring it up to six gallons and a SG of 1.075. I pitched the 71B-1122 yeast this morning.

I also got some plain orange juice frozen concentrate, with the intention of making a DB variant with OJ instead of lemon juice. I've heard that is very good.


----------



## jamesngalveston

There is no keeping up with you...I just started a 3 gallon batch of strawberry /cantaloupe, and used orange juice instead of lemon also.


----------



## dangerdave

Very creative, James. Strawberry-cantaloupe. Interesting!


----------



## dangerdave

Out of town this week celebrating my 50th birthday. Keep wining, all! I'll catch up later.

<Ugh! Anticipating 500+ new posts to sort through upon my retrun>


----------



## calvin

Dave,

I just read this entire thread from start to finish. WOW! You make a lot if wine! Please keep it going as it is very interesting. I'd love to keep up with your rate of production but I don't think my wife would have it. I have my first batch of dragon blood clearing now. I would love to try another one of your recipes. What's your favorite??




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston

all things db have been moved to here.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine-41825/index82.html#post492824

come join us.


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks for visiting the Lab, Calvin. And you, James, for fielding replies for me, as usual. I definately need to do a Lab update.

DB is certainly my favorate personal recipe. All the variations I have made have come out great. The straight blueberry or raspberry or blackberry are all good.


----------



## dangerdave

I haven't done much in the way of equipment or layout updates in the Lab since I got it set up the way I like it. By far, the two most useful items I have in here is my wonderful Allinone Wine Pump, and that handy Portuguese Floor Corker (which I use on the bench).

My red wines are running low, so I'm off to Luva Bella on Friday to pick up six buckets of juice. Camenere, Cab Sauv, Malbec, Zinfandel, Merlot, and one white for my wife---Gewurztraminer. I also recently ordered and recieved two buckets of frozen must: a Merlot and a Cab Sauv. These---with their grape skins and juices---will be used to enhance the body and flavor of the red juice buckets just like a grape skin pack in a high end wine kit. The Gewurztraminer will be enhanced with a 96oz can of Vintners Harvet Peach Wine Base, since my wife likes her wine more fruity. I've got oak and tannin on hand for further tweaking, if desired. This will also be my first adventure in blending red wines, so I've been researching ratios for my listed reds. I'll post more on those once I get to blending.

And I'm always making Dragon Blood. I just finished a triple batch...[yes, I know most of you have already seen these]...

















The strange thing is that just last night I had a dream that I used a pack of the Merlot grape skins to enhance a batch of Dragon Blood. Supernal guidance? Perhaps. We shall see, because I am going to try it!

I got some brandy at the liquor store yesterday to top off my ports at their next racking (tomorrow). I'm excited about them---as they're my first ports. Orange Chocolate (from a kit) and the much anticipated Dragon Port (based on the DB recipe). Last time I tried them, they were both coming along nicely. I'll have to get some bottles set up for them soon. EZ Caps, maybe.

I'm going to try to keep things updated here more often. Just incase anyone is interested...


----------



## the_rayway

Wow Dave, those are some seriously beautiful carboys and wine bottles. The colour is fantastic!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, here we go with the Chilean juices! One of my favorate times of year!

First off, in preperation for the Chilean juices, I wanted some grape skin packs to enhance flavor, tannins, and body. Doing a search online revealed nothing. Grape skin packs used to be hard to find. Now, they're virtually unavailable, literally. What I ended up getting was a couple of buckets of what is marketted as "frozen must" or "Frozen Italian Wine Grapes". I got mine through Midwest Supplies, under the name of Vino Superiore. I figured I would get mostly juice with some grapes, but what I got was two awesome buckets full of grapes and skins. Wonderful amounts of beautiful dark material in each bucket with some juice. I was very pleased at the appearence and smell of this product. These will be perfect for home made grape skin packs! I got a bucket of both Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon grapes. It ended up being about $160 delivered for the two buckets, which took a couple of days sitting in the lab to thaw. A bit pricey, maybe? Let's see what I got for my money...






I stirred up the material and noticed some stems. Not too many, though. As I scooped out the skins into individual packs, I pulled out any and all sticks and stems. Don't want those in my packs, no sir! The measuring cup (below) shows all the stems I got from two buckets of skins. Less than I expected.
















After I got it all devided up, here is what I ended up with. Six one gallon freezer bags (containing about 3/4 gallon each), with six more containers on the side about the same size, plus four big containers (about twice that size). Overall, I figure about 20 very generous grape skin packs for use with my wines! That's about $7.25US per pack! Far cheaper than the ones that used to sell on Ebay. I am very pleased! I kept five of the gallon baggies in the fridge for my Chilean juices, and commandeered one of our freezers for the remaining containers.






On to the Chilean juice buckets!

Ok, I returned home Saturday from Luva Bella with my aquired juice. Six buckets: Merlot, Carmenere, Malbec, Zinfandel, Cabernet Sauvignon, and a Gewurztraminer. I hauled them down to the Lab and left them until Monday (along with the baggies of grape skins) to reach room (Lab) temp. On Monday, I opened the buckets of juice and enjoyed the aromas. Perfect! I removed some of the juice from each of the red buckets to accommodate the skin packs and dumped this juice together into a three gallon fermenter (came up to about three gallons). I added two tsp of pectic enzyme to each of the reds, stirred and added the grape skin packs. The Carmenere, Cab Sav, and Zinfandel got cab sav skins, while the Merlot and Malbec got hearty packs merlot skins. The grape skins were placed into mesh bags and submerged in the buckets, gently stirred, and covered with their lids. The Gewurztraminer got a similar treatment. I removed some juice from it and put it in a one gallon jug to ferment separately, added some pectic enzyme to the must, and poured in a 96oz can of Vintners Harvest Peach Wine Base (juice and all, fruit in a bag). It smells great!

I clustered all the buckets together on the Lab workbench (sorry, no pics), covered the whole lot with an old electric blanket (to warm them up and kick-start fermentation), then an old comforter. It now looks like an ogre curled up, sleeping in the Lab. I also apologized in advance to my wonderful wife for the smell that was about to take over the house. I've never fermented this many buckets all at once. It should be epicly sinky! 

My plan is to do some blending when these are done. A little research led me to some common ratios and some award winning blends using the wines I was making:

_Smoking Cat_: 66% Malbec and 34% Carmenere
_Field of Poppies_: 45% Cab Sav, 25% Carmenere, 10% each of Merlot, Malbec, and Zinfandel
_Camelot_: 50% Merlot and 50% Cab Sav

I'll do some more blends with what's left (any suggestions invited), and will bottle the remainder as straight varietals.

What a fun and rewarding hobby!!! Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Kraffty

Keep updating on the juice buckets, I really want to do the same thing with california juices this sept/oct. Looks like a great start.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Dave, great idea if you can't get your hands on lugs of the real stuff to make your own. We are seeing grape packs currently on another site with a price tag of $20 ea plus shipping so well done!


----------



## LoneStarLori

This is a very impressive undertaking. I'll be anxiously awaiting updates. Great idea on the grape packs. Will you be selling those? lol


----------



## bkisel

I admire your industry and creativity. For me I just feel it is to late in life to even consider bringing my home wine making hobby to that level.


----------



## Simpsini

Dave – This is an excellent write-up on the juice buckets & the grape skins. Your working area looks really good. Obviously a lot of work went into it. I haven’t done a juice bucket yet, so I will be interested in how things turn out. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## chris400

Hey dangerdave (or anyone else) I just racked my first dragon blood and back sweetened it but it's not got any tartness to it and taste like it's old almost. I was wondering if you or anyone else has had this issue or should I just wait it out for a couple weeks and see what happens


----------



## Dale1978

Chris I had the same problem with my first try at Dragons Blood - My first batch was only 1 gallon - I added a small box of golden raisins to it and the tannins from the raisins brought it around. I have a couple of other variations of Dragon Blood and added some acid blend to them on the start and they have turned out great. Not sure what is happening on my 1 gallon batches versus 6 gallon batches - but the additional acid is making a difference. It maybe that I add more fruit to my recipes than Dave does. But I put in the required lemon juice, but it does not seem to be enough for the correct PH and TA that I go by. So I have been adding the acid blend and the other 2 batches turned out great.


----------



## chris400

How many raisins did u all to 6 gal


----------



## Dale1978

reading some of Joeswines - he recommends 1 lb for 6 gallons - this is where I got the idea for putting them in my Dragon Blood - check out (thinking outside the box or when good wines goes bad) they are some really good reads from Joeswines.


----------



## dangerdave

Looks like you guys have a handle on it. I have not had this probelm. I always make six gallon---or larger---batches.


----------



## dangerdave

It may not seem like it, but I've always got something going on in the Lab. Recently, I had a big bottling day, when I filled, capped, and labeled sixty bottles. These included thirty Chilean Gewurztraminer---came out great! Crisp, light, and clean with a hint of earthiness from the peaches I used in the primary and the extra finishing tannin. I'm going to try infusing a few of these with hot peppers for cooking. I also bottled fifteen each of traditional Dragon Blood---because I have to make it constantly!---and an Exotic Fruits White Zin (wife's idea---which I will _not_ be making again: very plain, non-discript wine).

Behind the bottles (from right to left) are my five Chilean reds and their blend, a promising Italian port (made from all the juice and skins in post #295 due to a freezer failure), and---far left---my (possible) entry for the Dragon Blood Variant Contest, "Sweet Strawberry Tart".

I am hoping that my retirement in six months will add a new dimension to my wine making as a expore new avenues of vinting.


----------

